# Rahmenbruch Canyon Nerve



## NimmerPlatt (2. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe das Forum bisher nur zur Recherche genutzt. Nachdem mir diese Woche der Rahmen gebrochen ist, habe ich mir jetzt doch einen Account gemacht.

Zu mir: ich bin 1,97 m und wiege 98 kg. Ist keine Kontaktanzeige, wird aber gleich noch wichtig. Nachdem ich 5 Jahre auf einem 26"-Aluminium-Hardtail von Haibike unterwegs war, habe ich November 2015 ein Perfect Cyling Nerve 8.9 (2015) in Größe XL im Factory Outlet von Canyon ergattert. Das 8.9 wollte ich, weil an 7.9 und 9.9 Laufradsätze montiert waren, die für mein Systemgewicht nicht freigegeben wurden. Wie es sein kann, dass Fahrräder mit XL-Rahmen mit Laufradsätzen mit Freigabe für 100 oder weniger Kilogramm verkauft werden, ist mir schleierhaft, aber das macht nicht nur Canyon so.

Für Canyon hatte ich mich entschieden, weil die Lackierung von den Rose-Mountainbikes in dem Jahr nicht mein Ding war und die Radon-Modelle mir zu filigran aussahen und auch so beschrieben wurden. Gegen die lokalen Händler sprach neben dem Preis, die geringe Auswahl an Rädern in meiner Größe. Außerdem schraube ich lieber selbst.

Das Rad kam also an. Am Anfang war der Dämpfer undicht, aber das wurde behoben. Danach alles prima, voll zufrieden. Bis Montag diese Woche. Wetter ist gut, ich setze mich aufs Rad und radele los in Richtung Schwarzwald. Fünf Kilometer später, auf einem fast ebenen Stück Asphaltweg, kippt auf einmal mein Sattel schlagartig nach hinten. Ich kann zum Glück absteigen und verstehe im ersten Moment gar nicht, was los ist. Dann gucke ich runter zum Dämpfer und sehe das der Rahmen sauber durchgebrochen ist (siehe Bilder). Ich fahre ausschließlich breite Waldwege, keine Sprünge, keine Stufen. Eigentlich war ich davon ausgegangen, dass der Rahmen das ewig mitmacht. Stattdessen ist nach weniger als anderthalb Jahren und 3000 km Schluss. Ich kann mir das Versagen nur dadurch erklären, dass diese Stelle am Rahmen für mein Gewicht und die hohe Sattelposition (=Hebelarm) zu schwach ausgelegt war.



 



Das Fahrrad ist jetzt auf dem Weg nach Koblenz. Der Rahmen wird im Rahmen der Garantie getauscht. Meine Bitte nach dem Wechsel auf einen Hardtail-Rahmen ist verneint worden. Das sei nicht möglich, warum auch immer, man sollte meinen die hätten genug davon im Lager. Abgesehen davon, dass ich jetzt erstmal einige Wochen ohne Mountainbike dastehe, habe ich aktuell Bedenken überhaupt nochmal auf ein Nerve (jetzt Neuron) zu steigen. Wäre der Rahmen eine Stunde später gebrochen, wäre ich gerade bei der Abfahrt gewesen. Das wäre vermutlich nicht so harmlos ausgegangen.

Der Text hier hat jetzt sicher auch dem Frustabbau gedient, aber ich möchte auch darauf aufmerksam machen, dass man als Mensch über 1,90m und über 90kg bei der industriellen Auslegung von Fahrrädern wohl nur ein Nebengedanke ist. Das kennt man ja auch aus anderen Bereichen: Kleidung, Möbel, Auto- und Flugzeugsitze, ...

Aktuell tendiere ich dazu, mir wieder ein Hardtail anzuschaffen. Wenn mir jemand ein stabiles Vor-Der-Stange-Hardtail mit 180mm-Scheibe hinten empfehlen kann, gerne Bescheid geben.


----------



## aufgehts (2. März 2017)

wieviel war denn die einstecktiefe im sattelrohr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (2. März 2017)

aufgehts schrieb:


> wieviel war denn die einstecktiefe im sattelrohr ?




daran lags sicher nicht


----------



## NimmerPlatt (2. März 2017)

Die Sattelstütze war schon relativ weit draußen, aber bis zur minimalen Einstecktiefe waren es noch einige Zentimeter.
Hier ist ein altes Bild:


----------



## BommelMaster (2. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Der Text hier hat jetzt sicher auch dem Frustabbau gedient, aber ich möchte auch darauf aufmerksam machen, dass man als Mensch über 1,90m und über 90kg bei der industriellen Auslegung von Fahrrädern wohl nur ein Nebengedanke ist. Das kennt man ja auch aus anderen Bereichen: Kleidung, Möbel, Auto- und Flugzeugsitze, ...
> 
> Aktuell tendiere ich dazu, mir wieder ein Hardtail anzuschaffen. Wenn mir jemand ein stabiles Vor-Der-Stange-Hardtail mit 180mm-Scheibe hinten empfehlen kann, gerne Bescheid geben.




Das kannst du mal eher ganz ruhig sehen:

90kg ist kein Gewicht, das wirklich exorbitant viel wäre im Mountainbike Bereich.

Fehler passieren, hier und da passiert sowas wie bei dir einfach. Auch Autos versagen, Flugzeuge versagen - kein technicshes Gerät ist zu 100% sicher.

Du bist genau die Zielgruppe, und der Rahmen wird dich auch aushalten, wenn du den neuen hast. Ist doch super dass du problemlos einen Austauschrahmen bekommst oder? So muss Service aussehen...


----------



## hnx (3. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze war schon relativ weit draußen, aber bis zur minimalen Einstecktiefe waren es noch einige Zentimeter.
> Hier ist ein altes Bild:


Und die Mindesteinstecktiefe im Rahmen?


----------



## der-gute (3. März 2017)

hnx schrieb:


> Und die Mindesteinstecktiefe im Rahmen?


Warum sollte bei Mißbeachtung dieser das Sitzrohr fast ganz unten reißen?

Das wird wohl einfach ein blöder Zufall gewesen sein.


----------



## Frodijak (3. März 2017)

…


----------



## Deleted 217913 (3. März 2017)

Rahmenbrüche können Dich beim Hardtail genauso ereilen, das ist nicht die ultimative Lösung.
Prinzipiell ist das Nerve nicht für besonders häufige Rahmenbrüche bekannt, es wird wohl mit dem neuen Rahmen wahrscheinlicht nicht wieder passieren. Im Bekanntenkreis fahren einige das Nerve, auch mit hohen "Systemgewichten" völlig problemlos.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (3. März 2017)

Meine Logik mit dem Hardtail ist folgende:
- die Hinterbaustreben greifen höher am Sattelrohr an
- die Hinterbaustreben greifen breiter an und nehmen einen Teil des Moments auf. Der Dämpfer hat nur einen Punktkontakt.
- man hat weniger Schweißnähte am Sattelrohr. Da ist der Rahmen schließlich gebrochen.

Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob es mich beruhigt oder nicht, dass hier Rahmenbrüche als normal empfunden werden. Ich würde auch verstehen, wenn der Rahmen bei irgendeiner besonderen Belastung gebrochen wäre. Nicht einfach so. Aber danke für die aufmunternden Worte.

Das Canyon den Rahmen austauscht sollte selbstverständlich sein, schließlich geben die Garantie. Der Service ist gut, wenn die es schnell machen. Soll 4 Wochen dauern, weil ich nebenbei noch die Federelement warten lasse, ansonsten wären es wohl 2-3.


----------



## bastea82 (3. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob es mich beruhigt oder nicht, dass hier Rahmenbrüche als normal empfunden werden. Ich würde auch verstehen, wenn der Rahmen bei irgendeiner besonderen Belastung gebrochen wäre. Nicht einfach so.


Normal ist das sicher nicht, kann aber passieren.
Die Nähte sehen in Ordnung aus, sonst wären die da gebrochen. Vermutlich Ermüdung oder sowas in der Richtung. Das braucht dann keine besondere Belastung.
Ein Hardtail ändert nichts an der Problematik, ich würde beim Fully bleiben und mich freuen, dass die Garantieabwicklung problemlos funktioniert. 
Das ganze ist ärgerlich, keine Frage, aber es läuft ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (3. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Ich würde auch verstehen, wenn der Rahmen bei irgendeiner besonderen Belastung gebrochen wäre.


Vielleicht war von Anfang an eine Art Riss am Rand der Schweißnaht. Schweißfehler etc. Fahrradrahmen werden schließlich nicht wie Flugzeugteile durchs Röntgengerät geschickt.


----------



## Deleted 217913 (3. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob es mich beruhigt oder nicht, dass hier Rahmenbrüche als normal empfunden werden. Ich würde auch verstehen, wenn der Rahmen bei irgendeiner besonderen Belastung gebrochen wäre. Nicht einfach so. Aber danke für die aufmunternden Worte.



Falsch, die Rahmenbrüche werden nicht als normal angesehen, es kann aber vereinzelt vorkommen. Egal ob Hardtail oder Fully.
Dein Modell ist jetzt auch nicht gerade bekannt für diesen Defekt.


----------



## sharky (3. März 2017)

keiner weiß was du mit dem rad gemacht hast. keiner weiß, ob ggf. bei der Fertigung des rohrsatzes oder beim schweißen was schief ging. daran, dass es sich um ein fully handelt, liegt es sicher nicht. ich hab schon mehr defekte HT als fullies gesehen.

also normal erachtet hier keiner sowas aber hey: it happens! solange die rahmen nicht aufgrund konstruktiver fehler systematisch brechen gibt es auch keinen grund den Hersteller zu wechseln. das kann dir überall passieren. bei zigtausend einheiten, die hergestellt werden, ist es halt einfach die frage, wer einen rahmen mit sollbruchstelle bekommt und nicht, ob es so einen gibt. fehlerquote = 0 gibt es nicht mal in der QS-technisch perfekt organisierten automobilindustrie


----------



## fone (3. März 2017)

Durch die Schweißnaht haste da natürlich eine starke Kerbwirkung, dazu noch 2 steife Bereiche oben und unten. Klar, dass es im Fall des Falles da bricht.

Bei der Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze musst du nicht nur auf die minimale Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze (nur relevant für Stütze), sondern auch auf die minimale Einstecktiefe des Rahmens achten. 

Sollte an der Stelle aber eigentlich keine Rolle gespielt haben.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (4. März 2017)

Ich würde jetzt erwarten, dass bei Canyon die minimale Einstecklänge von Rahmen und und Sattelstütze übereinstimmt. Wenn es daran gelegen hätte, wäre es aber oben gebrochen. Sehe ich auch so.



sharky schrieb:


> keiner weiß was du mit dem rad gemacht hast. keiner weiß, ob ggf. bei der Fertigung des rohrsatzes oder beim schweißen was schief ging. daran, dass es sich um ein fully handelt, liegt es sicher nicht. ich hab schon mehr defekte HT als fullies gesehen.


Das weder ihr noch Canyon wirklich wissen könnt, was ich mit dem Rahmen tatsächlich gemacht habe, stimmt wohl. Das es ist kein systematisches Problem wohl auch. (Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass die defekten HT spontan auf einem Feldweg gebrochen sind.)

Ob der Bruch jetzt passiert ist, weil der Schweißer einen schlechten Tag hatte, die QS geschlafen hat oder der Rohr an der Stelle ein bisschen dicker sein könnte, weiß ich nicht. 

Die Fehlerquote nicht 0 sein kann, ist mir klar (selbst Ingenieur). Aber ich darf unzufrieden sein, wenn mir mein 2000 Euro Fahrrad unter dem Hintern zusammenbricht. Und es wäre möglich gewesen, da eine kundenfreundlichere Lösung zu finden.


----------



## der-gute (4. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt erwarten, dass bei Canyon die minimale Einstecklänge von Rahmen und und Sattelstütze übereinstimmt.



Das ist völlig falsch.

Sind ja zwei unabhängige Maße.
Das eine Maß beschreibt die Stabilität der Stütze,
da is die Mindesteinstecktiefe aufgedruckt.

Das andere Maß ist ebenso einfach herauszufinden.

Die Stütze MUSS zwingend bis zum Oberrohr im Rahmen stecken.
Am besten wäre es, wenn die Stütze sogar bis über den Unterrand des Oberrohrs
im Sitzrohr steckt.

Ansonsten darfst du froh sein, das dein Rahmen nicht oben gebrochen ist.

Ich wiege 100 kg und kaufe mir aus Stabilitätsgründen immer überlange Stützen,
um dieses Problem zu umgehen.

Gegebenenfalls hast du vielleicht doch mitschuld am Riss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NimmerPlatt (4. März 2017)

Wie du selbst gesagt hast, hat die Einstecktiefe des Sattelrohr nichts mit dem Riss unten zu tun. Dann wäre der Fehler dort aufgetreten, wo die zu kurze Sattelstütze endet.

Der Hinweis mit der extralangen Sattelstütze ist trotzdem gut. Bei den vielen Mountainbikes ist die Sattelrohr-Oberkante weit oberhalb des Oberrohrs. Anders als zum Beispiel bei Rennrädern. Das hatte ich bisher nicht bedacht.


----------



## gurkenfolie (4. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Bei den vielen Mountainbikes ist die Sattelrohr-Oberkante weit oberhalb des Oberrohrs. Anders als zum Beispiel bei Rennrädern. Das hatte ich bisher nicht bedacht.



liegt aber in dem fall eher am hydroforminggewurschtel vom oberrohr.


----------



## red_hook (4. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> ich bin 1,97 m
> ....dass man als Mensch über 1,90m und über 90kg bei der industriellen Auslegung von Fahrrädern wohl nur ein Nebengedanke ist



nein, das ist nicht mehr so. vergiss versenderbikes. du brauchst ein rad, daß zu deiner grösse passt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trend-36er.757591/


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. März 2017)

red_hook schrieb:


> nein, das ist nicht mehr so. vergiss versenderbikes. du brauchst ein rad, daß zu deiner grösse passt.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trend-36er.757591/


Was soll solch dämlich Häme? Bist du Tretrollerfahrer?  Ach so, ja, vier Rollen, alles klar...


----------



## Milsani (4. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> ...
> aber ich möchte auch darauf aufmerksam machen, dass man als Mensch über 1,90m und über 90kg bei der industriellen Auslegung von Fahrrädern wohl nur ein Nebengedanke ist...



Hallo Leidensgenosse

das sehe ich genauso, meiner Erfahrung nach (4-Hardteilrahmen in 4 Jahren) scheinen mir die gängigen XL Bikes für Lange und häufig auch entsprechend schwere Leute, schwach dimensioniert. Da geht dann relativ häufiger was zu Bruch. Die Hersteller machen nur die Rohre ein bisschen länger, ohne die kritischen Stellen konstruktiv zu verstärken. Lohnt sich wahrscheinlich bei den in dem Segment geringen Stückzahlen nicht. Ein paar Garantiefälle abwickeln und für die Marketingabteilung Koks und Nutten besorgen scheint billiger 

Die Idee mit dem Hardtail bringt dich glaube ich nicht weiter-da knallt es immer direkt und ungedämpft ins Geröhr...
Sieh die Sache sportlich: Du bekommst einen neuen Rahmen in den aktuellen Modefarben, die bauen mal alles auseinander und wieder zusammen, fetten alles schön und dann kannste wieder fahren

Ride on!

M.

PS. und lass dir nicht einreden es liegt an irgendwelchem Sattelstützen und Einstecktiefengedöns. Auch dafür ist der Hersteller verantwortlich wenn er meint etwas größere Fahrräder verkaufen zu können


----------



## der-gute (4. März 2017)

Dein letzter Satz is so ein Quatsch 

Ich bin 196 cm mit 100 kg 
und mir is noch kein Rahmen bei ordnungsgemäßer Nutzung geborsten.

Fertigungsfehler passieren.

Und bei gewissen körperlichen Vorgaben
darf man einfach nicht im untersten Preissegment kaufen.

Das trifft jetzt nicht unbedingt aufs Nerve zu...

Nur meine 2ct


----------



## Altmetal (4. März 2017)

Aber ab einem bestimmten Preispunkt wird es nur noch leichter, nicht unbedingt stabiler.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (4. März 2017)

Milsani schrieb:


> (4-Hardteilrahmen in 4 Jahren)



Was/wo fährst du? 4 mal den gleichen Rahmen?

Ich habe mir den Rahmen in Greenada gewünscht, bin mal gespannt, ob das jemand liest.



Altmetal schrieb:


> Aber ab einem bestimmten Preispunkt wird es nur noch leichter, nicht unbedingt stabiler.



Daher stammen auch meine Bedenken bzgl. Carbonrahmen. Man könnte damit superstabile Rahmen bauen, aber Carbon kommt erst in einer Preisklasse zum Einsatz, in der es den meisten Leuten ums Gewicht geht. Das heisst das Material wird so gut wie nur möglich ausgenutzt.


----------



## der-gute (4. März 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Aber ab einem bestimmten Preispunkt wird es nur noch leichter, nicht unbedingt stabiler.



Das ist auch quatsch.

Oder werden alle teuren Autos nur schneller?



NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Daher stammen auch meine Bedenken bzgl. Carbonrahmen. Man könnte damit superstabile Rahmen bauen, aber Carbon kommt erst in einer Preisklasse zum Einsatz, in der es den meisten Leuten ums Gewicht geht. Das heisst das Material wird so gut wie nur möglich ausgenutzt.



Du weisst aber schon, das Carbonrahmen nicht zwingend leichter als Alurahmen sein müssen...


----------



## S-H-A (4. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das ist auch quatsch.
> 
> Oder werden alle teuren Autos nur schneller?
> 
> ...



Wenn man die gleiche Stabilität und Steifigkeit voraussetzt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomadbiker (4. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Und es wäre möglich gewesen, da eine kundenfreundlichere Lösung zu finden.


. Die wie noch besser sein könnte als anstandslos seinen kaputten Rahmen getauscht zu bekommen??
Der Sattelauszug auf dem Foto ist auch ganz schön heftig. Da ist ja der Hebel ( Sprich Sattelstütze/Rohr bis Anlenkung Oberrohr) im Verhältniss zur Abstützung (Anlenkung Oberrohr bis Tretlager) fast 1:1. Und da Drücken dann
noch fast 100 Kg drauf. Da bekommt der Rahmen schon viel Belastung ab auch ohne zusätzliche Beanspruchung. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Bike trotz XL zu klein für dich, wenn sich so ungesunde Hebelverhältniss ergeben. Wenn man sich bei Canyon die Geodaten bei für das Nerve in den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen anguckt, sieht man auch das das Bike nicht wirklich mit den geeigneten Körpergrößen "mitwächst"! Ich seh öfter beim Biken große Fahrer mit überproportionalem Sattelauszug und frage mich immer wie lange sowas ein Rahmen mitmacht bzw. mache mir mit meinen174cm dann keine Gedanken mehr, daß bei mir mal was brechen könnte.


----------



## Enginejunk (5. März 2017)

Ich sag ja der Umwerfer ist schuld. Ist ja auch genau da gebrochen.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (5. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, das Carbonrahmen nicht zwingend leichter als Alurahmen sein müssen...



Sag ich ja. Man kann das Gewicht auch gleich lassen und dafür den Rahmen stabiler machen. Aber zeig mir mal einen Hersteller der das tut !? Man kann auch einen Carbonrahmen bauen, der genauso "schwer" wie Alu ist und weniger trägt. Man muss die Fasern bloß falsch ausrichten.




Nomadbiker schrieb:


> . Der Sattelauszug auf dem Foto ist auch ganz schön heftig. Da ist ja der Hebel ( Sprich Sattelstütze/Rohr bis Anlenkung Oberrohr) im Verhältniss zur Abstützung (Anlenkung Oberrohr bis Tretlager) fast 1:1. Und da Drücken dann noch fast 100 Kg drauf. Da bekommt der Rahmen schon viel Belastung ab auch ohne zusätzliche Beanspruchung. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Bike trotz XL zu klein für dich, wenn sich so ungesunde Hebelverhältniss ergeben. Wenn man sich bei Canyon die Geodaten bei für das Nerve in den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen anguckt, sieht man auch das das Bike nicht wirklich mit den geeigneten Körpergrößen "mitwächst"! Ich seh öfter beim Biken große Fahrer mit überproportionalem Sattelauszug und frage mich immer wie lange sowas ein Rahmen mitmacht bzw. mache mir mit meinen174cm dann keine Gedanken mehr, daß bei mir mal was brechen könnte.



Wenn Wenn man das Oberrohr höher ansetzt, ist die Überstandshöhe auch größer und ich lande auf meinen Weichteilen, wenn ich nach vorne absteige und mit den Knien abfedern muss. Außerdem ist es ja nicht da oben gebrochen. "Mitwachsen" hieße dickwandigeres Rohr, da wo das Moment am größten wird. Vielleicht machen die das auch schon, wer weiß. Kundenfreundlich wäre auf meinen Wunsch nach einem anderen Modell zu reagieren. Ich hätte auch noch was nachgezahlt um zum Beispiel auf einen Lux-Rahmen zu kommen. Der hätte an der Stelle vielleicht keine Probleme. Oder Umbau auf ein Grand Canyon und ein paar Verschleißteile als Ausgleich.

Verglichen mit meinen 26er ist das Nerve schon relativ proportional. Das alte sah immer aus wie ein zweckentfremdetes Kinderrad. (Hat aber treu durchgehalten.)



Enginejunk schrieb:


> Ich sag ja der Umwerfer ist schuld. Ist ja auch genau da gebrochen.



Und ohne Umwerfer komme ich auch den Berg nicht mehr hoch. Dann kann ich auch nicht mehr runterfallen. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.


----------



## hardtails (5. März 2017)

Es ist ja bekannt das moderne Rahmen nicht mehr für Umwerfer ausgerüstet sind. Die sind entsprechend konstruiert, bei Montage eines Umwerfers lassten solche Zugspannungen auf dem Rahmen das das mit der Zeit unweigerlich zu einem Bruch führen wird. Je öfter der Umwerfer genutzt wird, umso früher kommt es meist zu solch einem Schadensbild


----------



## Enginejunk (5. März 2017)

Siehste, Umwerfer sind Teufelszeug!


----------



## NimmerPlatt (5. März 2017)

Ja, ich habe mein Fahrrad vermutlich zu Tode geschaltet. Das nächste kriegt eine Anzeige, die mir die verbleibenden Kettenblattwechsel anzeigt.

Aber mit einem Schellen-Umwerfer wäre da tatsächlich eine Schweißnaht weniger.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (5. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Aber mit einem Schellen-Umwerfer wäre da tatsächlich eine Schweißnaht weniger.


100 Punkte


----------



## der-gute (5. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Sag ich ja. Man kann das Gewicht auch gleich lassen und dafür den Rahmen stabiler machen. Aber zeig mir mal einen Hersteller der das tut !? Man kann auch einen Carbonrahmen bauen, der genauso "schwer" wie Alu ist und weniger trägt. Man muss die Fasern bloß falsch ausrichten.



Viele:






Bei carbon nicht immer nur an XC denken.



> Außerdem ist es ja nicht da oben gebrochen. "Mitwachsen" hieße dickwandigeres Rohr, da wo das Moment am größten wird. Vielleicht machen die das auch schon, wer weiß.



Tja...beim richtigen Hersteller weiss man das.
nicolai hat in allen Größem den selben Sitzrohraussendurchmesser,
Bei S-L 31.6 stützenmaß, bei XL 30.9


----------



## S-H-A (5. März 2017)

Für solche 'Feinheiten' zahlt man dann. Aber es heißt ja immer bei den 'großen' zahlt man nur den Namen. Mitnichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Kundenfreundlich wäre auf meinen Wunsch nach einem anderen Modell zu reagieren. Ich hätte auch noch was nachgezahlt um zum Beispiel auf einen Lux-Rahmen zu kommen. Der hätte an der Stelle vielleicht keine Probleme. Oder Umbau auf ein Grand Canyon und ein paar Verschleißteile als Ausgleich.



Das geht bestimmt.
Aber eben niht bei einem geiz-ist-geil Hersteller,
der über Marge und nicht über Individualität sein Geld verdient.

Was erwartest du? du kaufst ein Bike für ca. 2000€
das ist eher im unteren Preissegment für ordentliche Vollgefederte.
Jetzt passiert ein Defekt.  Der Hersteller ersetzt das defekte Teil.
Und jetzt?

Du bist Ingenieur. Wie läuft das in deinem Bereich?


PS: mit Verlaub. dein Bike sieht nicht so aus, als ob du damit die lebensgefährlichsten Dinge machst.
Es ist dir wahrscheinlich beim "radeln" gebrochen. Am Sitzrohr, welches nach vorne weg ging und ggf. deinen
Hinterreifen mit  dem nach hinten weg knickenden Rest abgebremst hat.
Ok...das ist doof, da gibt es aber echt schlimmere Konstellationen.
Neuer Rahmen. Weiter machen.
oder du hängst das radeln jetzt komplett an den Nagel. Kannste selbst entscheiden.
Ich für meinen Teil bin mein Tofane dann doch weiter gefahren, nachdem der Hinterbau auf der ersten Tour gebrochen war und ich Ersatz bekommen hab. 
Warum auch nicht. Wir sprechen hier nicht von einem gebrochenen Lenker oder sowas in der Art...von zertrümmerten Unterkiefern und ausgeschlagenen Augen.
Ärgern is ja ok. Aber bitte mit dem gebührenden Maß.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (5. März 2017)

Du liest sehr selektiv.


----------



## hardtails (5. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Tja...beim richtigen Hersteller weiss man das.
> nicolai hat in allen Größem den selben Sitzrohraussendurchmesser,
> Bei S-L 31.6 stützenmaß, bei XL 30.9



oder man nimmt für alle Größen ein vernünftiges Rohr und keine minderwertigen so das kleine dicke auch kein Problem haben....


----------



## der-gute (5. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Du liest sehr selektiv.



erklär es mir.


----------



## Domowoi (5. März 2017)

Wenn du das Nerve nicht mehr fahren willst, dann warte doch einfach bis der neue Rahmen da ist und verkauf das Rad. Ich glaube weniger Wertverlust bekommst du nicht hin.


----------



## --- (5. März 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> oder man nimmt für alle Größen ein vernünftiges Rohr und keine minderwertigen so das kleine dicke auch kein Problem haben....


Auch das dickste Rohr bringt dir nix wenn es beschissen geschweißt ist. Am Rohr selbst lag es nämlich ganz sicher nicht. Das Teil wurde ganz einfach nur totgebruzelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (5. März 2017)

--- schrieb:


> Auch das dickste Rohr bringt dir nix wenn es beschissen geschweißt ist. Am Rohr selbst lag es nämlich ganz sicher nicht. Das Teil wurde ganz einfach nur totgebruzelt.


das erkennst du woran?


----------



## NimmerPlatt (5. März 2017)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Wenn du das Nerve nicht mehr fahren willst, dann warte doch einfach bis der neue Rahmen da ist und verkauf das Rad. Ich glaube weniger Wertverlust bekommst du nicht hin.



Ja, das ziehe ich momentan in Betracht. Stellt sich die Frage was ein möglicher Ersatz ist.



der-gute schrieb:


> erklär es mir.



Weil du mein 'Radel'-Verhalten analysierst, obwohl ich dass schon mehrfach beschrieben habe.

Wenn du einem normalen Mensch erklärst, dass 2000 Euro für ein Fahrrad am unteren Ende sind, wirst du vermutlich komisch angeguckt.

Ich bin zwar Ingenieur aber weit weg von der Fertigung. Wir sind im Anlagenbau tätig und da ist die Auslegung im Zweifelsfall auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## bastea82 (5. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Aber wir sind im Anlagenbau tätig und da ist die Auslegung im Zweifelsfall auf der sicheren Seite.


In der Bikebranche ist die Auslegung aber leider im Zweifelsfall auf der billigen Seite, da der zu erwartende Schaden gering ist.


----------



## der-gute (5. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Wenn du einem normalen Mensch erklärst, dass 2000 Euro für ein Fahrrad am unteren Ende sind, wirst du vermutlich komisch angeguckt.


Genau wie bei einem BMW, einem Thermomix, einem Kinderwagen für 1000€, usw...

Man kann es aber halt auf so sehen:
Ein Rahmen
ein Federbein
eine Federgabel
ein Laufradsatz
zwei Bremsen
eine Schaltgruppeplus ein paar billige Anbauteile.

Da empfinde ich 2000€ in der Summe als echt günstig.
man muss einfach mal die Einzelpreise der Komponenten zusammen rechnen...
das wird auch der Grund gewesen sein, warum du zu Canyon gegangen bist.


NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Ich bin Ingenieur für Strömungssimulation und weit, weit weg von der Fertigung. Aber wir sind im Anlagenbau tätig und da ist die Auslegung im Zweifelsfall auf der sicheren Seite.


"sichere Seite" definiert halt jeder Hersteller selbst.
Die Regresssummen bei deinem Job werden ungleich höher sein,
als in der Bikebranch.
Da geht es eigentlich primär um Marge...
auch wenn 10% der Nerves brechen, wird weiter Canyon gekauft.

Sieht man ja an Specialized oder Trek. Die haben auch keine Probleme nachihren brechenden Hinterbaustreben.



NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Wäre der Rahmen eine Stunde später gebrochen, wäre ich gerade bei der Abfahrt gewesen. Das wäre vermutlich nicht so harmlos ausgegangen.



Das meine ich. man kann sich natürlich alles ganz schwarz ausmalen.
du wäret im schlimmsten Fall auf die Fresse gefallen. 
Gehört dummerweise zu deinem Sport dazu...

Jetzt verabschiede Dich doch einfach mal von dieser Schwarzmalerei und von deiner Panik,
das das Nerve das falsche Rad für Dich ist.
Es wird Dir wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so passieren...

Mein Denkanstoß: gehst du nicht mehr auf die Strasse, weil du ein Mal *fast in einen Unfall* verwickelt wurdest?

PS: ich bin, weiß Gott, ein sehr nachdenklicher Mensch. Aber aufstehen, wenn man fällt, ist doch eine der wichtigsten Lebensregeln...


----------



## NimmerPlatt (5. März 2017)

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass ich Schwarzmale. Sorry, wenn man dass so liest.

Aber wir haben unterschiedliche Erwartungen an einen Hersteller, dass kann man festhalten.

Ich weiß noch nicht, was ich mit dem Nerve vorhabe. Jetzt scheint gerade die Sonne und ich setze mich aufs Straßenrad. Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## der-gute (5. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Aber wir haben unterschiedliche Erwartungen an einen Hersteller, dass kann man festhalten.



Versuch doch ein ähnliches Vorhaben mal in anderen Bereichen...
Beim Auto, bei Computern...

meinste im Ernst, das es dort ne andere Antwort gibt?

Du willst die Servicefreundlichkeit eines Einzelhändlers  (Tausch gegen ein anderes Modell aus Kulanz) beim Kauf im internet?
Versuch mal mit VW über die Rücknahme eines E189 Dieselfahrzeugs zu sprechen 

Es bleibt festzuhalten (und ich finde, das es darauf ankommt):
dein Rahmen is hin, der Hersteller ersetzt ihn anstandslos. Punkt.


----------



## red_hook (5. März 2017)




----------



## beat82 (5. März 2017)

Sieh es positiv: Du bekommst ein neuen Rahmen in angemessener Zeit auf Garantie!

Mein Canyon Torque ist mir damals auch von einem Sprung aus Kniehöhe in Hahnenklee gebrochen.
Ich bekam keinen neuen Rahmen, ich musste das Schweißen noch bezahlen da es kein Garantiefall in der Garantiezeit war.
Eine Fehlerquote von 5% ist in der Produktion (mit hohen Stückzahlen) eher Normalfall, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Basti138 (5. März 2017)

Das ist ne typische Stelle bei der Bauart mit Umlenkhebel.
Mir sind zwei Rahmen anderer Hersteller ähnlicher Bauart auch so gerissen. (Umwerfer war an ner anderen Stelle als der Riss)
Irgendwo hast du ne Schweißnaht am Sattelrohr und die Kerbe daneben ist der Anfang vom Riss.
Ich glaube, dass der Riss vorne begonnen hat, wo er sich verzweigt.

Ein Bild hab ich noch, dierekt unter der Wippe
Nicht erschrecken, die Karre ist steinalt. 
Die Stütze geht in ungefähr auch bis zum Riss.

Das passiert aber nur bei denen, wo der Dämpfer vorm Sattelrohr "steht".
Bei denen, wo der Dämpfer unterm Oberrohr längs eingebaut wird, hab ich nocht keines gerissen gesehen.


----------



## el martn (5. März 2017)

Bei geschätzten 8 bis 10.000 Nerve/Neuron Rahmen pro Jahr sind die vier oder fünf Rahmen noch völlig in der Toleranz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NimmerPlatt (5. März 2017)

el martn schrieb:


> Bei geschätzten 8 bis 10.000 Nerve/Neuron Rahmen pro Jahr sind die vier oder fünf Rahmen noch völlig in der Toleranz.



Ich dachte gerade deine Zahlen sind Quatsch, aber wenn man die Zahlen hier (https://media.canyon.com/download/2016/CANYON_Magazin_2016_DE.pdf) hochrechnet kommt man tatsächlich auf insgesamt 95.000 Räder im Jahr (bei Arbeit von Mo-Fr). 10.000 Nerve werden es nicht sein, aber die Größenordnung stimmt. Woher stammt die andere Zahl (4-5 Ausfälle)?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. März 2017)

Der Rahmen ist ja haargenau neben den Schweißnähten für den Stoßdämpferhalter und dem Umweferhalter gebrochen.
Das indiziert schon daß dort wohl zu dolle geschweißt und so das angrenzende Rohrmaterial ein wenig spröde wurde.


----------



## Basti138 (5. März 2017)

Das ist die Hälfte von den im Forum bekannten


----------



## NimmerPlatt (5. März 2017)

Ging ja um pro Jahr. Sind aber auch etwas weniger als die 5% die jemand vorher erwähnt hat. (Die wären auch fatal.)

Ist eigentlich auch alles egal. Ich habe jetzt 4+ Wochen Zeit mir zu überlegen, was ich vorhabe. Die 36"-Räder kann ich aber jetzt schon ausschließen.


----------



## Jaerrit (5. März 2017)

Also ich empfehle den Rahmen zu verkaufen und die Teile an einen Stahlrahmen zu schrauben  Cotic, Sobre, On-One (vermutlich zu klein), Commencal, Salsa, einfach mal schauen was es da alles schönes gibt und wo die meisten Teile ohne Neukauf dranpassen


----------



## NimmerPlatt (5. März 2017)

Ich hatte ein Surly Straggler und diverse normale Stahlräder. Ich bin kein großer Fan von Stahl.

Das hatte hier im Thread schon mal jemand angesprochen. Bei einem XL-Rahmen werden die Rohre meistens einfach nur länger, dadurch nimmt die Steifigkeit ab. Wenn ich bei meinen Straggler richtig reingetreten habe, hat der Umwerfer an der Kette geschliffen. Wobei es Stahl auch einfach nicht anders geht. Ich hatte auch einen sehr steifen Stahlrahmen mit Alu-artiger Geometrie, war dann halt schwer wie blei.

Ich hatte mir auch mal Titan angeguckt. Wäre ja der Mittelweg. Aber außer dem 
extrem schicken Aussehen, gewinne ich dem auch nicht viel ab. Schlecht zu schweißen (wir haben dafür sogar einen Reinraum), es gibt nur einen Hersteller der Hydroforming kann und dann ist da noch der Preis. Und die Gabel ist dann doch meistens aus Carbon. (Wobei das hier putzig ist: http://www.wilier.com/en/products/int/gravel/jaroon-plus)


----------



## Jaerrit (5. März 2017)

Das Willier ist schnieke  Ich meinste jetzt eher was robustes, das das Straggler flext glaub ich wohl. Halt ein klassischer Rennrad-Verschnitt.
Wenns nicht gefällt, kein Ding... Gibt ja auch ordentlich robuste Alu-Hardtails. Würde halt nicht unbedingt bei CC-Bikes schauen sondern eher bei HT-Enduros, auch wenn das nicht dem Einsatzzweck entspricht


----------



## NimmerPlatt (5. März 2017)

Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Die wären in der Tat robust genug. Aber der Steuerwinkel und der Federweg sind schon ziemlich extrem für das was ich vorhabe.

Salsa hatte ich mir mal angeguckt. Das Vaya war zu klein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Oder der Lenker war mir zu hoch? Beim Fargo war es ähnlich. Beim Nerve habe ich den Vorbau auf Anschlag und umgedreht und saß gefühlt immer noch sehr aufrecht. Anscheinend habe ich lange Arme, das scheinen die meisten Jackenhersteller auch so zu sehen. Ich habe jetzt zum ersten Mal eine Jacke, bei der meine Handgelenke nicht kalt werden.


----------



## Nomadbiker (5. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt zum ersten Mal eine Jacke, bei der meine Handgelenke nicht kalt werden.


Na hoffentlich nicht die robuste Weiße mit den ganz langen Ärmeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Die wären in der Tat robust genug. Aber der Steuerwinkel und der Federweg sind schon ziemlich extrem für das was ich vorhabe.



wusste garnicht, das man 140mm Federweg und einen LW < 69° auf der Strasse nicht fahren kann...

schonmal ein Trailhardtail gefahren?

tu das mal und dann denk nochmal drüber nach...


----------



## Basti138 (5. März 2017)

An Bikes mit nem Lenkwinkel von > 67 Grad und < 140mm Federweg, gehören Ständer, Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger dran.


----------



## Jaerrit (5. März 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> An Bikes mit nem Lenkwinkel von > 67 Grad und < 140mm Federweg, gehören Ständer, Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger dran.


Licht! Du hast Licht vergessen Einselfelfelf!!elf


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. März 2017)

Du Stahlfetischt! Luce...LuceFer


----------



## Basti138 (5. März 2017)

Wer?


----------



## Nomadbiker (5. März 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Licht! Du hast Licht vergessen Einselfelfelf!!elf


Mehr Licht täte hier einigen gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (5. März 2017)

Weiß nicht wo du meinst, hier is so dunkel gerade 

Egal, ich würde mich freuen zu lesen für was der TE sich entscheidet


----------



## Mountain77 (6. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Die wären in der Tat robust genug. Aber der Steuerwinkel und der Federweg sind schon ziemlich extrem für das was ich vorhabe.
> 
> Salsa hatte ich mir mal angeguckt. Das Vaya war zu klein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Oder der Lenker war mir zu hoch? Beim Fargo war es ähnlich. Beim Nerve habe ich den Vorbau auf Anschlag und umgedreht und saß gefühlt immer noch sehr aufrecht. Anscheinend habe ich lange Arme, das scheinen die meisten Jackenhersteller auch so zu sehen. Ich habe jetzt zum ersten Mal eine Jacke, bei der meine Handgelenke nicht kalt werden.



Ich bin vor drei Wochen das Conway mt 827 plus mit 29" Rädern Probe gefahren
http://www.conway-bikes.de/modell/conway-wme-mt-827-plus/
Verdammt guter Vortrieb und steifer Rahmen. Habe mich (1,96m, ü100kg) sehr wohl auf diesem Rad gefühlt und es soll von der Optik her stimmig ausgesehen haben, keine Kinderrad Optik. Die Ausstattung ist ordentlich für ein Händlerrad.


----------



## sharky (6. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass die defekten HT spontan auf einem Feldweg gebrochen sind


glauben heißt, nicht wissen. einem kumpel ist der stahlrahmen auf dem geteerten, ebenen Radweg an der kettenstrebe gebrochen


----------



## pinnback (6. März 2017)

Komplett sinnloser Kaffeeklatsch Thread. Da braucht jemand Aufmerksamkeit.

-Hat nen "Unfall" bei dem er nicht mal leicht verletzt wird.
-Ist natürlich Ingenieur wie alle hier und kennt sich super aus.
-bekommt den Rahmen anstandslos getauscht, was nur länger dauert, weil er noch Zusatzarbeiten gebucht hat.

Was war jetzt nochmal das Problem?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (6. März 2017)

Nun, Fahrradrahmen, da weiß man ja in der Regel überhaupt nicht ob der Namensgeber den selber entwickelt hat.
Es gibt da ja mehrere Möglichkeiten.
- konstruiert und gebaut vom Inverkehrbringer des Fahrrades. Da sollte normalerweise die wirklich bestmögliche Qualität erwartet werden können. Nur, das wird sicherlich der Ausnahmefall sein ...
- konstruiert von Inverkehrbringer, aber beim Lohnfertiger zusammengebrutzelt. Die Qualitätsanforderungen der Konstruktion werden eventuell durch den Lohnfertiger nicht wirklich beachtet und damit hintenrum ausgehebelt. Kann gutgehen, muß aber nicht.
- der Rahmen wird zugekauft und einfach nur für den Inverkehrbringer gelabelt. Kann auch gutgehen. Muß aber auch nicht unbedingt ...

Diese Bruch im Eröffnungspost ist m.E. eine Folge von immer leichter. IMMER LEICHTER!
Problem wird aber wahrscheinlich darin liegen daß die Wärmebehandlung des fertig gebrutzelten Rahmens  fehlerhaft war.

So was kommt aber nicht nur bei hochgelobten Inverkehrbringer vor. Nein, auch in gutem Hause  kann so etwas




 

passieren.
Alles in Ordnung wenn anstandslos getauscht ...

Erstaunlich ist aber schon daß gerade an einer solchen Stelle doch recht oft Brüche auftreten.


----------



## der-gute (6. März 2017)

findste?

genau da knallen doch mehrere Kraftspitzen aufeinander...
Sitzen, Federn, Dämpfen, Verwindung


----------



## Enginejunk (6. März 2017)

mal wieder totaler blödsinn hier! 
WO ist der bruch beim TE enstanden? unten, am umwerfer. das bild von @Heiko Herbsleb hat damit überhaupt nix zu tun! aber erstmal posten. da is nichtmal ne schweissnaht erkennbar. 

solange KEINER mit ahnung mal die komplette schweissnaht überprüft hat ist das hier ein ratespiel. 

MEIN bescheidenes auge sieht eine doch ganz gute naht, es gibt kaum kerbzonen und der endkrater ist auch nich besonders. ich denke die naht wurde gut ausgeführt. die wärmebehandlung, aber das ist nur ne schätzung.


----------



## bastea82 (6. März 2017)

Da schwächen zwei Schweißnähte den Rahmen an einer hoch belasteten Stelle. Zwei Kerbfälle treffen da zusammen. Überrascht mich nicht, dass es dann da bricht.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (6. März 2017)

Vielleicht hast Du meine Aussage nicht richtig verstanden ...

Das Foto von mir dient lediglich der Veranschaulichung daß bei Fullyrahmen wohl gern mal das Sattelrohr "knack" macht.
Übrigens, bei mir erkennt man sehr wohl eine Schweißnaht. Im Grunde genommen genauso "unbeteiligt" wie beim TE auch.

Und, ääähm, 





Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> ...
> Problem wird aber wahrscheinlich darin liegen daß die Wärmebehandlung des fertig gebrutzelten Rahmens  fehlerhaft war.
> ...


----------



## NimmerPlatt (6. März 2017)

@Heiko_Herbsleb: Ich glaube, das Nerve ist aus 7005er Aluminium, welches nicht wärmebehandelt werden muss. (Oder vielleicht wäre es doch besser?) Canyon entwickelt selbst und lässt in Asien fertigen, soweit ich weiß. In dem PDF-File, dass ich gestern verlinkt habe, wird auch das Thema QS angesprochen. Bei vielen kleineren Marken wird vermutlich nur zugekauft und lackiert. Danke für deine Bilder. 



Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich bin vor drei Wochen das Conway mt 827 plus mit 29" Rädern Probe gefahren
> http://www.conway-bikes.de/modell/conway-wme-mt-827-plus/
> Verdammt guter Vortrieb und steifer Rahmen. Habe mich (1,96m, ü100kg) sehr wohl auf diesem Rad gefühlt und es soll von der Optik her stimmig ausgesehen haben, keine Kinderrad Optik. Die Ausstattung ist ordentlich für ein Händlerrad.



Danke für den Hinweis, hab's mir angeschaut. Mich überrascht, dass Stack & Reach ungefähr mit dem Nerve übereinstimmen, ich hätte erwartet, dass man auf dem Rad sehr viel aufrechter sitzt. Und die Gabel könnte man um 30mm absenken, dass wäre sogar eine Idee.

Heute habe ich die Trek Procaliber Serie entdeckt und will schauen, ob einer der lokalen Händler, so eines in meiner Größe da hat oder organisieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shnoopix (6. März 2017)

Nur mal so am Rande, auch 7005er Alu sollte normalerweise warm Ausgelagert werden. Vor allem um die Korrosionsbeständigkeit zu gewährleisten.


----------



## michel77 (6. März 2017)

Du solltest den Bruch am Canyon nicht zum Anlass nehmen, auf ein Hardtail zu wechseln, wenn Du eigentlich gern Fully fahren möchtest. Es ist aber nun mal so, dass sich die Canyon Fullies mittlerweile beim Rahmengewicht eher im unteren Bereich des Wettbewerbs befinden. Das resultierende niedrige Gesamtgewicht ist ja neben der überdurchschnittlichen Ausstattung ein wesentlicher Grund für die vielen Testsiege und zusammen mit diesen wiederum ein erheblicher Kaufanreiz. Wenn Canyon das nun hinbekommt, ohne durch überdurchschnittlich viele Rahmenbrüche negativ aufzufallen, spricht das ja zunächst einmal für deren Entwicklungsarbeit.

Es sollte aber nicht dazu führen, den naheliegenden Zusammenhang zwischen Gewicht und Belastbarkeit vergleichbar aufwendig entwickelter Rahmen vollkommen zu ignorieren, wenn man sich als Fahrer gewichtsmäßig am oberen Rand der Spezifikation bewegt. Sprich, schwere Fahrer täten vielleicht gut daran, sich Rahmen auszusuchen, die ebenfalls zu den etwas schwereren Vertretern ihrer Gattung gehören. Wenn deren Mehrgewicht nicht einfach schlechterer Konstruktion sondern vorgesehenen Reserven geschuldet ist, wird ein Rahmenbruch eben unwahrscheinlicher.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Leute bei Canyon recht genau wissen, was sie tun. Nicht nur aus technischer Sicht sondern gerade auch aus wirtschaftlicher. Für den Mehrgewinn aus dem Wettbewerbsvorteil des niedrigen Gewichtes könnten sie vermutlich sehr viel mehr gebrochene Rahmen ersetzen als sie es tatsächlich tun müssen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. März 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Da schwächen zwei Schweißnähte den Rahmen an einer hoch belasteten Stelle. Zwei Kerbfälle treffen da zusammen. Überrascht mich nicht, dass es dann da bricht.


Richtig. Wenn dann dort.


----------



## Jaerrit (7. März 2017)

michel77 schrieb:


> Sprich, schwere Fahrer täten vielleicht gut daran, sich Rahmen auszusuchen, die ebenfalls zu den etwas schwereren Vertretern ihrer Gattung gehören. Wenn deren Mehrgewicht nicht einfach schlechterer Konstruktion sondern vorgesehenen Reserven geschuldet ist, wird ein Rahmenbruch eben unwahrscheinlicher



Sehr weise Worte, mich als fahrfertigen 0,1 Tonner interessiert hier natürlich brennend, wie ich diese Auswahl bewerkstelligen soll? Ich habe noch keinen Hersteller gesehen, der auf seiner Website oder in den Katalogen mit dicklichen Fahrer/Innen wirbt, um seine Expertise im stabil ausgelegten Rahmenbau für schwere Fahrer zur Schau zu stellen 
Ich meine das jetzt in keiner Weise böse, spontan fällt mir lediglich Focus ein, welche mit "SSPS - Stable Stiffness per Size" werben, sprich große Rahmen sind trotz längerer Rohre genau so steif wie kleine, da alle Größen individuell konstruiert werden. In wie weit das für mich mit meinem Focus in S bei 0,1T von Vorteil ist kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (7. März 2017)

Der einzige Vorteil von einem Rahmen aus der Manufaktur bezüglich Sicherheit(!) liegt in meinen Augen darin, dass die ein Auge auf die Herstellung haben. Da sitzten dann Schweißer etc die der Chef kennt. Dass mehr Material/Gewicht nicht zu mehr Sicherheit führen muss, sehe ich auch so.

Ansonsten hat eine Firma wie Canyon durch die Stückzahlen mehr Möglichkeiten bei F+E und Einsatz von Herstelltechniken (vor allem Hydroforming). Auch ist die Ausstattung sehr viel besser für's Geld. Bei Fullys im Laden gibt es in der Preisklasse das Schaltwerk mit dem dicken XT-Logo und ansonsten bestenfalls Deore. Auch in das 2000 Euro Trek-MTB, das ich mir demnächst anschauen gehe, würde ich nochmal knapp 1000 Euro investieren müssen, um es so zu haben, wie ich möchte.

Wie dem auch sei, das Nerve ist jetzt bei Canyon und kommt in 4 Wochen eventuell als grünes Neuron zurück. Es ist schön, dass das so schnell passiert, aber dass der Rahmen ausgetauscht wird, hat nichts mit der Großzügigkeit von Canyon zu tun. Man kauft die Garantie mit dem Rad. Mich nervt, dass Canyon mit Qualität und QS groß Werbung macht und dann in einem Fall, wo es offensichtlich schief gelaufen ist, nicht auf den Kunden eingeht. (Ist woanders auch nicht besser, aber wer meckert lebt.)

Die Federelemente lasse ich warten, weil dass den Austausch nur um 1-2 Wochen verlängern soll. Entweder ich verkaufe das Rad, dann hätte ich es gerne in guten Zustand oder ich behalte es selbst, dann will ich im Sommer nicht nochmal wochenlang ohne Rad dastehen.

Es scheint hier Konsens zu bestehen, dass die Last am Sattelrohr relativ groß ist und die Schweißnähte an der Stelle eine mögliche Problemstelle sind. Hätte ich vorher auf sowas geachtet, hätte ich mich vermutlich für das Rose Dr. Z entschieden. Da ist der Dämpfer anders angebracht und das Rohr ist an der Stelle anders profiliert. Da habe ich im Rose-Store München sogar drauf gesessen, konnte es aber nicht fahren, weil es kurz vor Ladenschluss war.



michel77 schrieb:


> wenn Du eigentlich gern Fully fahren möchtest



Da denke ich seit einer Woche drüber nach. Einen Großteil der Zeit wäre ich mit einem Hardtail mit breiten Felgen glücklicher. Dann könnte ich den Reifendruck absenken ohne dass es schwammig wird. Das würde in den meisten Fällen reichen. Auf der anderen Seite fahre ich schon ein paar Wege, wo ein Fully einem Hardtail überlegen ist. Wie gesagt, ich fahre jetzt das Trek Probe. Vielleicht steht da auch noch 27,5+ in meiner Größe rum. Danach weiß ich vermutlich was ich will.

@Jaerrit : Hattest du mal Probleme mit Rahmen? Das Gewicht ist schon hoch, aber wenigstens scheint dein Hebel kurz zu sein. Ich hätte gedacht, dass du auf der sicheren Seite wärst, wenn die Laufräder für dein Gewicht ausgelegt sind. Ich habe mir für mein Alltags-/Reiserad extra welche machen lassen. Bleischwer mit 36 Schwerlast-Speichen, aber bisher ohne einen Mucks trotz mir im Wiegetritt und 20 kg Einkauf.


----------



## DR_Z (7. März 2017)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Canyon einen Rahmenbruch so einfach akzeptiert weil, wie weiter oben geschrieben, einige Grantiefälle auf viele 1000 MTB wirtschaftlich nicht weh tut. Der Ruf ist schneller ruiniert als man glaubt und es ist dann auch schwer wieder ein gutes Markenimage aufzubauen. 
Zum Thema Hardtail und "wenig Luft ohne schwammige Fahreindrücke". Ein hohes Einsatzgewicht erhöht bei niedrigem Luftdruck und gegebener Reifengröße natürlich das Durschlagsrisiko. Ein Fully wird mit entsprechend abgestimmtem Fahrwerk mit Sicherheit nicht schwammiger wirken als ein Hardtail aber das Durchschlagrisiko bei niedrigem Luftdruck etwas reduzieren.
Wer ein Bike kauft, dessen maximales Einsatzgewicht unweit des tatsächlichen ist und dann auch noch ordentlich im Wiegetritt ran geht, der erhöht auch das Risiko für einen Schaden. 
Letztendlich würde ich mindestens darauf achten, dass ich etwas Luft nach oben hätte wenn ich mir ein neues Bike zulegen würde.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (7. März 2017)

Trek sticht mit 135 kg zulässigen Fahrergewicht ziemlich raus. Die meisten anderen sind bei 120 kg Systemgewicht. Das sind effektiv 25kg Unterschied. Bei Ghost ist es sogar noch nach Streckenverhältnis aufgeteilt. Da gelten die 120 kg für's Lector nur, wenn man relativ glatte Wege fährt (siehe Workbook im Downloadbereich von Ghost).

Ich bin zuletzt bei meinem 26er-Hardtail hinten von einer Felge mit 19c auf 25c umgestiegen. Das war bei 54mm Reifenbreite eine sehr deutliche Verbesserung bei Fahrgefühl und Traktion. Ersetzt natürlich kein Fully.


----------



## Maddinth (8. März 2017)

Trek wurde ja schon genannt. Aber ich würde auch mal Carbon Rahmen ins Auge fassen.
Wenn man sich so die Erfahrungen von unserem Reiseradler *stuntzi* anschaut, so stellt man fest das er bis jetzt jeden Alu Rahmen von Canyon zum brechen gebracht hat. Nur seine Carbon Rahmen halten (er ist auch recht groß und fährt den XL Rahmen bei max. Sattelauszug).
Was ja auch Sinn ergibt. Denn bei Carbon gibt es keine schwachstellen an Schweisnähten und es ist auch sonst viel stabiler hinsichtlich Steifigkeit und Wechsellast. Ermüdungsbrüche kommen daher bei Carbon deutlich seltener zum Vorschein.


----------



## Basti138 (8. März 2017)

Bei dem brechen auch Digicams


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NimmerPlatt (8. März 2017)

@Matthind: Das Trek Procaliber, auf das ich mich jetzt irgendwie eingeschossen habe, ist aus Carbon. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Carbon an der Stelle nicht schlapp gemacht hätten (hatte ich irgendwo weiter vorn im Thread mal erwähnt). Ich würde Canyon auch noch ein paar hundert Euro drauf zahlen, wenn die mir die Teile einfach an einen Lux-Rahmen bauen. Wegen deines Posts habe ich heute morgen sogar nochmal nachgefragt. Die Antwort ist nach wie vor 'Leider ist dies nicht möglich.' Aber danke für meine E-Mail und für weitere Frage stehen sie mir gerne zur Verfügung.

Ich habe das Nerve jetzt eigentlich abgehakt und schon auf ebay-kleinanzeigen gesetzt. Es macht mir keinen Spaß paranoid auf dem Rad zu sitzen. Dann ist es auch egal, wenn der Rahmen beim nächsten Mal 5 Jahre hält. Die Problemstelle ist da, kürzer werde ich nicht, leichter als die 92kg, die ich den Großteil des letzten Sommers hatte, werde auch nicht.

Aktuell tendiere ich in so eine Richtung. Aber ich muss erst klären, ob mir das Isospeed-Konzept noch gefällt, wenn ich drauf sitze.


----------



## fone (8. März 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> mal wieder totaler blödsinn hier!
> WO ist der bruch beim TE enstanden? unten, am umwerfer. das bild von @Heiko Herbsleb hat damit überhaupt nix zu tun! aber erstmal posten. da is nichtmal ne schweissnaht erkennbar.
> 
> solange KEINER mit ahnung mal die komplette schweissnaht überprüft hat ist das hier ein ratespiel.
> ...


Hmpf...
An jeder Schweißnaht hast du hinsichtlich Ermüdung nen Kerbfall.


----------



## AltJulian (8. März 2017)

Trek Stache aktuell auf deren Homepage reduziert.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (8. März 2017)

Wie funktioniert das? Ich gehe dann zum Händler und sage: "900 € Rabatt bitte, steht auf der Webseite von Trek"? Gibt es da eine Preisbindung?

Aber danke für den Hinweis. 29+ ist leider Overkill. Da passt ja nicht mal ein Umwerfer dran.


----------



## Basti138 (8. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das? Ich gehe dann zum Händler und sage: "900 € Rabatt bitte, steht auf der Webseite von Trek"?


Die Antwort wird lauten:
Wenn du Rabat willst, musst du nach Marokko


----------



## NimmerPlatt (9. März 2017)

Wenn man die Fahrräder mit einer zur Beinlänge passenden Kurbel bekommen würde, säße ich 3 cm tiefer und der Hebel wäre kürzer. Man hätte auch einen tieferen Schwerpunkt und müsste sich bergauf weniger nach vor verlagern. Hat am Mountainbike natürlich auch Probleme bei der Bodenfreiheit.

Ich dachte bis gestern Marrakesch sei die Hauptstadt von Marokko. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddinth (9. März 2017)

Das Trek bin ich schonmal gefahren. Muss sagen das ich dasn konzept der Gabel interessant fnde, aber die umsetzung nicht. An eine normale Gabel kommt es defenitv nicht ran.


----------



## maxito (9. März 2017)

Bin auch am äußersten Rande des Spektrums der Standard-XXL Fahrräder, fahre ein Cube Reaction Carbon Hardtail in 21 Zoll mit 2,10 und 97 KG, der Rahmen hält seit zwei Jahren. Allerdings sind die Standartteile fragwürdig, bei XXL Rahmen bräuchte es generell eine größere Scheibe vorne und XC Leichtlaufreifen mit dünner Karkasse machen bei dem Gewicht auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Hoodi (9. März 2017)

Falls es dich noch interessiert, der Bruch sieht mir an dieser Stelle typisch aus und erklärt sich folgendermaßen:
Du hast die Sattelstütze sehr weit raus gezogen, fährst im Sitzen, es wippt immer ein bisschen. Die Krafteinleitung sieht so aus, dass du den Sattel nach hinten drückst und sich im Gegenzug das Sitzrohr nach vorn durchbiegt. Im gleichen Zug wirkt Kraft auf den Dämpfer und dieser stützt sich am Sitzrohr ab und drückt über den Dom in die gleiche Richtung. Das bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung - immer und immer wieder.
Da Alu nicht dauerschwingfest ist kommt es hier irgendwann zum Ermüdungsbruch insbesondere, da das Material durch die Schweißnaht geschwächt ist.

Als Tipp: Wenn du mit einem neuen Rad liebäugelst dann such dir eins mit durchgehend geradem Sitzrohr, kein abgewinkeltes, wo der Sitzwinkel eigentlich nur 65° anstatt 75° beträgt. Und es sollten möglichst keine Schweißnähte im Sitzrohr sein. Ein hoch angebundenes Oberrohr wäre auch hilfreich um die Lasthebel zu verkleinern. Alutech ICB 2.0 wäre sowas in der Richtung.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (9. März 2017)

Maddinth schrieb:


> Das Trek bin ich schonmal gefahren. Muss sagen das ich dasn konzept der Gabel interessant fnde, aber die umsetzung nicht. An eine normale Gabel kommt es defenitv nicht ran.



Und wir war das Trek?

Die Lauf Gabel wäre für mich vermutlich ideal, ansonsten gibt es 4 Wochen Geld-Zurück-Garantie. Ich habe nicht mal den Federweg bei meiner 80mm Gabel ausgenutzt und mir gefällt das Konzept einfach. Der Preis ist hart, aber eine normale MTB-Carbon-Starrgabel kostet auch gerne 500 Euro. Und bei einer Federgabel fallen alle 2-3 Jahre Wartungskosten an. Eigentlich sogar noch häufiger, aber das macht wohl kaum jemand. (Ja, ich rechne mir das schön.)

Das ist auch das erste Mal, dass ein Support schnell und mit vernünftigen Antworten auf meine Fragen antwortet.

Falls es jemanden interessiert:
- Der Sag liegt bei einem 80kg-Fahrer bei 6mm, bei 100kg sind es vermutlich 7,5mm. Für schwere Fahrer wird die Boost-Version empfohlen, weil die Gabelkrone steifer ist. Gibt es leider in weniger Farben.
- Die Federn sind aus Fiberglass, weil es flexibler als Kohlefaser ist und Stößen besser widersteht.
- Ich habe gefragt, wie die Gabel versagt. Also ob die erste Blattfeder bricht und sich die anderen unteren der größeren Last auch verabschieden. Das wurde verneint. Stattdessen werden die Federn mit den Jahren weicher. Nach 5 Jahren "heavy usage" sind die Federn 6%-8% weicher. Meine Interpretation: Die Gabel ist "durch", wenn die Feder im Normalbetrieb häufig bis an den Gummipuffer durchschlägt.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (9. März 2017)

maxito schrieb:


> Bin auch am äußersten Rande des Spektrums der Standard-XXL Fahrräder, fahre ein Cube Reaction Carbon Hardtail in 21 Zoll mit 2,10 und 97 KG, der Rahmen hält seit zwei Jahren. Allerdings sind die Standartteile fragwürdig, bei XXL Rahmen bräuchte es generell eine größere Scheibe vorne und XC Leichtlaufreifen mit dünner Karkasse machen bei dem Gewicht auch keinen Sinn.



Gab es den Rahmen nicht 23"? Das die Sattelstütze überhaupt so weit rausgeht .

Das hat auch damals für's Nerve gesprochen: 180mm Scheiben sind hinten erlaubt (bei den meisten Hardtails, die ich mir angeguckt habe, ging nur 160mm). Bei den Fox-Gabeln muss man jetzt übrigens aufpassen. Die 32er mit StepCast-Krone verträgt nur 180mm statt 203mm.

Mir ist vor 4 Jahren ein Continental X-King RaceSport (26") auf Asphalt in der Kurve geplatzt, das ist noch nicht mal die Leichtbau-Version. Schönes Loch in der Wand. 500m von der Stelle entfernt, wo mir jetzt der Rahmen gebrochen ist, die Route sollte ich wohl meiden. Bike-Components wollte nichts machen. Aber Continental hat damals den Reifen ohne Murren gehen die Protection-Variante ausgetauscht. Damit hatte ich dann keine Probleme mehr. Bei Maxxis hole ich mir auch nur die EXO-Version, auch wenn meine Strecken es sicher nicht erfordern.


----------



## Enginejunk (9. März 2017)

mein gott, soviele probleme hab ich mit meinen 125kg ja noch nie gehabt!


----------



## damianfromhell (9. März 2017)

speci hat auch 135 kilo bei vielen rädern


----------



## NimmerPlatt (9. März 2017)

Hoodi schrieb:


> Falls es dich noch interessiert, der Bruch sieht mir an dieser Stelle typisch aus und erklärt sich folgendermaßen:
> Du hast die Sattelstütze sehr weit raus gezogen, fährst im Sitzen, es wippt immer ein bisschen. Die Krafteinleitung sieht so aus, dass du den Sattel nach hinten drückst und sich im Gegenzug das Sitzrohr nach vorn durchbiegt. Im gleichen Zug wirkt Kraft auf den Dämpfer und dieser stützt sich am Sitzrohr ab und drückt über den Dom in die gleiche Richtung. Das bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung - immer und immer wieder.
> Da Alu nicht dauerschwingfest ist kommt es hier irgendwann zum Ermüdungsbruch insbesondere, da das Material durch die Schweißnaht geschwächt ist.



Das hatten wir in der ein oder anderen Form schon so gesagt, aber trotzdem danke. Sehr gute Erläuterung .

Danke für dem Tipp mit dem Alutech, aber das ist nicht wirklich das richtige Fahrrad für mich. Einen Umwerfer könnte man sogar nachrüsten habe ich jetzt gesehen, aber es fehlen Flaschenhalter. Im Hochsommer fahre ich auch Touren, bei denen 5 Liter durchgehen und ich nirgendwo auffüllen kann. Und ich fahre nur mit Trinkrucksack, wenn ich es nicht irgendwie vermeiden kann.

Auf der Alutech-Seite gibt es schöne Übersicht der Geometrien. Das habe ich so noch nirgendwo gefunden. Leider scheint der Hinterbau überall gleich zu sein, so dass das Sattelrohr in XL relativ weit unten abgestützt wird.


Der erste "Interessent" für's Rad hat sich heute Nacht per SMS gemeldet. Ich soll ihm bitte Fotos an [email protected] schicken, ist aber eine Masche. Ich hatte auch mal ein verdächtig günstiges Nerve gefunden, dass dann auf einmal in Spanien stand, mir aber gegen Vorkasse portofrei geschickt werden könnte.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (9. März 2017)

"Gib mir einen einen Hebel, der lang genug ist, und ich breche jeden Rahmen." - Archimedes


----------



## Hoodi (9. März 2017)

So oder so ähnlich 
Alutech war auch nur grad das erste was mir in Sinn kam. Bei XL Rahmen könnte auch Liteville was für dich sein. 301 oder 601


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Aktuell tendiere ich dazu, mir wieder ein Hardtail anzuschaffen. Wenn mir jemand ein stabiles Vor-Der-Stange-Hardtail mit 180mm-Scheibe hinten empfehlen kann, gerne Bescheid geben.



das ist aber echt der größte Stuss den ich je gelesen habe... warum soll ein Hardtail jetzt mehr aushalten , und nicht brechen ?  

meine Empfehlung, kauf die ein *vernünfiges + gutes* Fully.  
in der richtigen Größe und nach Möglichkeit ein 29er


----------



## NimmerPlatt (9. März 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> speci hat auch 135 kilo bei vielen rädern



Specialized-Handbuch: ALL ADULT SPECIALIZED BICYCLES ARE DESIGNED AND TESTED FOR A MAXIMUM COMBINED RIDER/CARGO/BIKE WEIGHT OF 100KG

Oder fällt dir ein bestimmtes Modell ein?

@KHUJAND: Herzlichen Dank für den Beitrag.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: Herzlichen Dank für den Beitrag.


bitte !


----------



## NimmerPlatt (9. März 2017)

Hoodi schrieb:


> So oder so ähnlich
> Alutech war auch nur grad das erste was mir in Sinn kam. Bei XL Rahmen könnte auch Liteville was für dich sein. 301 oder 601



Liteville wäre tatsächlich was, aber dann eher das 101.

Hey, sogar in Wunschfarbe für 249 Euro. Noch ein melonengelbes Rad.

Dem Konfigurator gefällt die Einbauhöhe meiner Fox-Gabel nicht, obwohl die auch 120mm Federweg hat. Angeblich fehlen 5cm.


----------



## damianfromhell (9. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Specialized-Handbuch: ALL ADULT SPECIALIZED BICYCLES ARE DESIGNED AND TESTED FOR A MAXIMUM COMBINED RIDER/CARGO/BIKE WEIGHT OF 100KG
> 
> Oder fällt dir ein bestimmtes Modell ein?
> 
> @KHUJAND: Herzlichen Dank für den Beitrag.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (9. März 2017)

Okay. Die Tabelle kommt mir bekannt vor. Warum steht dann in dem Handbuch 100kg?

Ich schau nochmal, danke.


----------



## damianfromhell (9. März 2017)

Kein Ding steht unter Manuals ganz nett erklärt wenn auch etwas durcheinander


----------



## NimmerPlatt (9. März 2017)

Ach, die dämliche Seite. Wenn man nicht 2016 anklickt ist das Owner's Manual von 2007 der erste Eintrag.


----------



## damianfromhell (9. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NimmerPlatt (9. März 2017)

Kann mir ein Nerve-Besitzer (Modell 2015 am besten) bitte ablesen, was auf seinem Dämpfer steht? Einbaulänge und Federweg.

Wenn das mit dem Trek doch nichts ist, wäre es vermutlich die beste Lösung mir ein Liteville 101 zu besorgen und die Teile zu verpflanzen. Ein neues Hinterrad wäre dann allerdings mindestens fällig. Wegen dem Boost Standard fehlen 6mm, denke ich. Wenn man sich anguckt, wieviele Varianten es gibt, verliert das Wort Standard irgendwie seine Bedeutung.


----------



## damianfromhell (9. März 2017)

Das 101 hat doch schon ein Dämpfer drin oder worum geht es dir dabei?


----------



## NimmerPlatt (9. März 2017)

Ach stimmt. Ich war verwirrt, weil die das Gewicht ohne Dämpfer angeben.

Aber dafür lese gerade, dass keine 3-fach-Garnituren passen. So ein Salat. 

Gilt das generell für Rahmen mit 148mm-Einbaubreite?


----------



## Domowoi (9. März 2017)

Hab gerade nicht das Dokument da aber ich bin mir recht sicher, dass es bei meinem 2015er 6.0 190x50mm ist.


----------



## damianfromhell (9. März 2017)

Wozu dreifach? 2x11 ist doch mehr als genug Bandbreite


----------



## bastea82 (9. März 2017)

Vllt weil er schon dreifach hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (9. März 2017)

Naja gut da ist was dran [emoji28]


----------



## NimmerPlatt (9. März 2017)

Bei 2x11, gerade mit einer 10-42-Kassette, hätte ich tatsächlich keine Bedenken. Und seit der letzte Kassettenwechsel eine knappe Stunde gedauert hat, weil die XT-Kassette sich doch in den Alufreilauf gefressen hat, kann ich dem XD-System sehr viel abgewinnen.

2x10 plus Boost-kompatibel gäbe es von RaceFace und als Deore. Gerade die Deore würde das Budget nicht sprengen.

@Domowoi: Danke für's Nachgucken.


----------



## hnx (9. März 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> mein gott, soviele probleme hab ich mit meinen 125kg ja noch nie gehabt!


Du musst dir die Probleme erst machen, siehe dieser Thread.


----------



## maxito (10. März 2017)

@NimmerPlatt: Richtig, habe das 23 Zoll Cube, war mir nicht mehr sicher! Fahre es mit eienr 500mm Shanonn Hardcore Stütze, lieber mehr Einstecktiefe als empfohlen. Deren Carbon Rahmen gerade in den großen Größen gibt es auch immer wieder günstig bei Bike Discount oider Schliersee Bikeparts.


----------



## Jaerrit (10. März 2017)

Ich glaube gerade ein Komplettbike würde 





NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> das Budget


 weniger sprengen als ein Eigenaufbau. Häufig hat man dann doch irgendwelche Parts die nicht an den neuen Rahmen passen und neu gekauft werden müssen. Ist jetzt in keiner Weise böse gemeint, aber ich würde mich vielleicht doch nochmal auf dem Markt umsehen was es da so gibt. Problem kann, muss aber nicht, der Verkauf des Canyon werden... 
Vielleicht finden sich ja doch noch ein paar Hersteller mit einem guten, zuverlässig antwortenden Support in DE (Rose, Poison, Cheetah, Alutech...), die passende Räder für Dich im Programm haben. Der Support von Trek antwortet zwar nicht langsam, aber gelegentlich inkompetent. Aber das Trek ist ja zu Gunsten eines Liteville schon wieder aus dem Rennen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?


----------



## NimmerPlatt (10. März 2017)

maxito schrieb:


> @NimmerPlatt: Richtig, habe das 23 Zoll Cube, war mir nicht mehr sicher! Fahre es mit eienr 500mm Shanonn Hardcore Stütze, lieber mehr Einstecktiefe als empfohlen. Deren Carbon Rahmen gerade in den großen Größen gibt es auch immer wieder günstig bei Bike Discount oider Schliersee Bikeparts.



Ach stimmt, den Schliersee-Shop hatte ich ganz vergessen. Da gibt es vielleicht tatsächlich einen Carbon-Rahmen um 22" an den einfach alle Teile vom Nerve passen. Systemgewicht ist allerdings 115 kg, aber da wäre ich knapp drunter.

@Jaerrit: Ja, Komplettbike ist günstiger als Eigenbau. Gerade bei Mountainbikes. Eigenbau auf Basis eines Procalibers SL war auch nur so eine Schnappsidee, da bin ich schnell bei 5000 Euro.

Ich hoffe eigentlich, dass der Verkauf des Canyons schnell geht.

Das Trek fahre ich am Donnerstag Probe, allerdings in 23". Wenn es passt und mir vom System gefällt, kaufe ich es. Wenn es mir nicht passt, aber mir das System gefällt, lasse ich es ordern. Wenn mir das System nicht gefällt, suche ich mir einen Händler mit einem Specialized Epic FSR Comp Carbon und fahre das Probe. Vielleicht läuft das auch parallel.

Zu den von dir vorgeschlagenen Marken:
- Poison: Mein Alltags-Cyclocross ist ein Taxin. Aus den Komponenten von meinem 26er habe ich meiner Freundin ein Stadt-MTB auf Zyankali Basis gebaut. Aber für mein Touren-MTB hätte ich gerne was feineres.
- Rose: Habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit. Allerdings scheint der Verkaufsberater hoffnungslos unter Wasser zu sein (Antwortzeit liegt bei einer Woche). Beim Count Solo 3, darf man auch Teile bestellen, die nicht im Konfigurator sind, so lange der Preis höher als die Standardkomponente ist. Beim neuen Psycho Path (zusammen gelegt mit Mr. Big) darf man gar nichts konfigurieren. Das Dr. Z hat die Stelle am Rahmen besser gelöst als das Nerve, aber irgendwie werde ich mit dem Rad nicht warm.
- Alutech: War schon mal angesprochen. Schön, aber keine Tourenräder.
- Cheetah: Kannte ich noch nicht. Sehen robust aus, sind aber auch nicht für lange Touren gedacht. (Und, Hölle, sind die hässlich.)


----------



## NimmerPlatt (10. März 2017)

So liest sich übrigens ein Abzockversuch bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen:

_Hallo,_

_wir werden Ihren radsatz kaufen und wir werden auch für den versicherten Versand zu uns nach London im voraus zahlen. (dhl kostet max 300 euro)_
_Aufgrund der vielen Online-Betrugsversuche benutzen wir NUR Pay Pal. Es ist schnell und 100% sicher für Käufer und Verkäufer._
_Sie erhalten das Geld von PayPal und ich erhalte sicher das Packet (Sendungsnummer zeigt die gesamte Route)._
_Wenn Sie ein ernster Verkäufer sind, ist PayPal (für Sie sicher) kein Problem._

_Bitte schicken Sie mir Ihre Pay Pal EMail und den Preis inkl. aller Gebühren und ich zahle gleich._

_Ich habe 1000 Euro verloren, weil ich das Geld auf das Bank-Konto eines Betrügers aus Hamburg schickte und ich habe nichts bekommen._
_PAYPAL ODER NICHTS!!!!!!!!!_

_Vielen Dank!_
_Beste Grüße aus London_

_  “Doctors are great - - as long as you don't need them!”_


----------



## RBStratos (11. März 2017)

Das ist ein abzocke mach es nicht. Ich verkaufe mein fatbike und habe die gleiche Mails bekommen jedesmal habe ich den Preis erhoht angefangen mit 2K bis 5k last price und jedesmal hat der kaufer gesagt er wurde das Rad kaufen sofort . Pay pal ist nicht sicher ich kenne jemand der sein Geld und sein product verloren hat und nie wieder gesehen.


----------



## Altmetal (11. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> So liest sich übrigens ein Abzockversuch bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen:





RBStratos schrieb:


> Das ist ein abzocke mach es nicht.



Hat doch die Masche selbst erkannt


----------



## maxito (12. März 2017)

nur Interesse halber, wie funktioniert diese Abzocke? Überweisen die das Geld per Paypal und buchen es zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NimmerPlatt (12. März 2017)

Man bekommt eine gefakte, echte aussehende Mail, in der steht, dass man eine Zahlung erhalten hat. Die müssen ja nur die Mail kopieren, bei der Absenderadresse kann man ja eintragen, was man möchte.

Wenn man sich dann manuell ins Konto einloggt, wird nichts angezeigt, weil es ja nie eine Zahlung gab. Aber da schaut man erst, wenn es zu spät ist.

Ich verstehe schon wie man darauf reinfallen kann. Abgesehen vom Ton, geben die Punkte in der Mail ja Sinn.


----------



## RBStratos (12. März 2017)

Ich wollte mit der kaufer persönlich am telephone reden und hab es ihn so mitgeteilt das ich mein Fahrrad nicht  einfach so verkaufe ohne ein personliches Gespräch.  Der kaufer hat jedesmal gesagt der ist auf der Arbeit oder sonst wo und könnte nicht sprechen.  Seine emails waren alle mit gebrochenen deutsch und englisch.  Und als ich denn Preis mit Absicht immer in die hohe gepusht habe wollte er es trotzdem kaufen egal welche Preis.  Dann dachte ich irgendetwas stimmt nicht. Ein Freund von mir hatt schone etwas verkauft mit pay pal der Käufer sagte da war was defekt und hat das Geld bei PayPal zuruck bekommen und er seine Ware nie wieder gesehen.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (19. März 2017)

Update: Nachdem ich in einem anderen Thread gelesen habe, dass es BMC-Mountainbikes in Randgrößen stark reduziert gibt, bin ich Freitag vor dem Trek Procaliber erst noch ein BMC Teamelite TE1 probegefahren. Das gefahrene BMC war wunderbar leicht (Ausstattung), aber für mich hätten es stabilere Felgen und 2x11 sein müssen. Außerdem hat mir der Gummipuffer nicht gefallen. Dadurch war es komfortabler, aber etwas schwammig und wippelig. Außerdem ist das wieder etwas das gewartet werden muss. Was mir auf jeden Fall gefallen hat, waren die XX1-Hebel.

Stattdessen habe ich jetzt ein Procaliber 9.6 in mattem Roarange (23"). Die Ausstattung ist nicht so toll, dafür hatte ich es sofort und die Gabel ist für 203mm zugelassen. Erste Umbaumaßnahme sind dann auch richtige Bremsen und größere Scheiben. Ansonsten werde ich erstmal nur die Deore-Hebel gegen meine XTR-Hebel tauschen, sobald das Canyon wieder zurück ist. Sobald ich weiß, ob ich mit 2x10 klarkomme oder doch lieber 2x11 möchte, kommen vermutlich noch neue Laufräder. Ich möchte nicht nachträglich noch mal einen XD-Freilauf nachkaufen.


----------



## Nomadbiker (20. März 2017)

Wie mit 2x10 klarkommen??Was meinst du denn was mit 2x11 besser wäre??


----------



## NimmerPlatt (20. März 2017)

Klarkommen war das falsche Wort, nach unten raus fehlt mir nichts. Gefallen. Man hätte bei 2x11, je nach Kettenblatt- und Ritzelwahl, eine größere Überlappung und/oder Bandbreite. Gestern bei der Jungfernfahrt ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich ständig vorne schalten musste (36-22 Kurbel), während ich bei 3x10 einfach auf dem mittleren Blatt geblieben wäre.


----------



## Nomadbiker (20. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Man hätte bei 2x11, je nach Kettenblatt- und Ritzelwahl, eine größere Überlappung und/oder Bandbreite.


Es geht nur "oder". Entweder haste ne große Überlappung (7Gänge) wie bei Shimano 2x11 mit ner lächerlichen Bandbreite von 511% (fast nur die Bandbreite von 1fach!!)oder du baust dir das um mit nem anderen Umwerfer der mehr als 10 Zähne Unterschied vorne schaltet; dann wird die Bandbreite größer aber die Überlappung weniger. Hab mich mit dem Thema auch lange beschäftigt und fahre jetzt Sram10fach mit 11-42 hinten und 22-36 vorne mit ner Bandbreite von 620% und wenig Überlappung. Passt aber zu meinem Geländeprofil sodaß ich vorne trotzdem wenig schalten muß.Wenn das Gelände bei dir anderst ist kannste ja auch 24-38 fahren dann verlagert sich ja auch der Schaltbereich zum Umwerfer schalten.
2x11 find ich übertrieben viele Gänge die nix bringen 1.Teurer 2.Schwerer Einzustellen 3.mehr Gewicht 4.mehr Kettenschräglauf( wenn man davon ausgeht nicht die extremsten Ritzelkombi zu schalten). Und das alles nur weil die Gangsprünge insgesamt 9% kleiner ausfallen im Vergleich zu 10fach?? 
No way


----------



## NimmerPlatt (20. März 2017)

Mein Geländeprofil sieht so aus, dass ich entweder intervallmäßiges Training über Hügel mache oder mich diverse Berge hochkurbele. Ich habe jetzt beides mal probiert und sehe immer noch nicht ein, warum 2x besser als 3x ist. Man schaltet links genauso häufig, weil man den Umwerfer ständig trimmen muss. Zusätzlich ist der Kettenblattwechsel wegen des großen Sprungs weniger flüssig. Am Alltagsrad habe ich eine Kompakt-Kurbel (50-34), da ist der Sprung sogar noch größer, aber man fährt andere Strecken und das Profil ist konstanter. (Komischerweise muss ich da nicht trimmen.)

@Nomadbiker: Deshalb interessiert mich dein Ansatz mit dem größeren Ritzelpaket für 10-fach. Die Möglichkeit hatte ich bisher bisher noch nicht auf dem Schirm. Dazu ein paar Fragen: Du benutzt die Kassette von Sunrace, oder gibt es noch andere? Ist die mit Alu-Freiläufen kompatibel?



Nomadbiker schrieb:


> 3.mehr Gewicht 4.mehr Kettenschräglauf


Die beiden Punkte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Anscheinend geht es auch mit langarmigen XT-Schaltwerken. Ich denke, ich habe so eins.

Übrigens: Ich habe auf einer der vorderen Seiten Unsinn verzapft. Die Fox-Step-Cast-Gabel ist in 29" sehr wohl für 203mm zugelassen, die 27,5"-Gabel allerdings nicht. Erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, warum es so herum ist.

Auch heute gelernt: Bei kleinen Ritzeln (<= 10 Zähne) können einige Leute spüren, dass das Ritzel nicht rund sondern eigentlich ein Polygon (z.B. 10-Eck) ist.


----------



## Jaerrit (20. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Man schaltet links genauso häufig, weil man den Umwerfer ständig trimmen muss.



Also als ich mein 29er von 3x10 auf 2x10 umgebaut hatte empfand ich das für meine Ansprüche ausreichend und es war auch mit weniger Schaltvorgängen verbunden. Kassette war in beiden Fällen 11-36, Kurbel bei 2-Fach 24/38, bei dreifach weiß ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, war jedenfalls das was Shimano damals für 29er anpries, 22/32/42 glaube ich. Worauf ich hinaus will:
Mit der sauber eingestellten, sortenreinen 2x10 XT (24/38 Kurbel +11-36 Kassette) musste ich nie trimmen, geht auch bei den XT 780 Schalthebeln gar nicht wenn der linke Schalthebel auf 2-Fach eingestellt ist. Ohne es jetzt böse zu meinen, fehlt Dir irgendwo der Bums in den Beinen oder wofür brauchst 3-Fach? Wenn Du selber sagst bei 3-Fach würde ich ganz oft auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt fahren, evtl könnte 1x11 tatsächlich ja auch was für Dich sein. Dieses ganze 11-Fach mit mehreren Kettenblättern halte ich persönlich, wie mein Vorredner ja auch sagt, für den Gänge-Overkill  Ich komme sehr gut damit (1x11) zurecht, wenngleich ich wirklich kein Konditionswunder bin, daher das mit dem fehlenden Bums bitte nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## NimmerPlatt (20. März 2017)

@Nomadbiker: Mir war übrigens gar nicht bewusst, dass die 11-fach-Umwerfer offiziell meistens nur 10 Zähne Unterschied überwinden können. Gibt es auch andere?

@Jaerrit: Ich schaue morgen mal, ob ich die Schaltung anders einstellen muss. Vielleicht reicht es die 0-Position des Umwerfers einstellen. Meine Kondition hat durch die ständigen Wetter- und technikbasierten Ausfälle tatsächlich gelitten. Kein "Bums" mehr (oder noch weniger als vorher).

Ich habe vorher am Pfälzer Wald gewohnt und wollte da am liebsten das kleine Kettenblatt ganz abbauen, dann bin ich an den Schwarzwald gezogen und auf einmal verbringe ich die halbe Zeit auf dem kleinsten Blatt. Es stimmt, dass man je nach Region und Kondition eine andere Abstimmung braucht. Mir persönlich hat mit 3x9 nichts gefehlt (und die günstigsten Kassetten haben keine 20 Euro gekostet). Aber im Prinzip müsste ich mit 2-fach auch eine Kombination finden, die mir gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (20. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> mit 2-fach auch eine Kombination finden, die mir gefällt



Dat klappt sicher  Viel Erfolg weiterhin


----------



## Nomadbiker (20. März 2017)

ich hab die Sunrace 11-42 für schlappe 60€ und gewichtsoptimiert auf 360gr auf Alufreilauf kein Problem weil auch ziemlich passgenau.Dein Shimanoschaltwerk müsste das auch schaffen. Hatte vorher die Praxisworks mit 11-40 mit 320gramm, hat aber nicht lang gehalten genauso wie eine General Lee Kasettenerweiterung.Bei beiden gabs jeweils nach Schaltfehlern auf den großen Alublättern Zahnausfall.
Mit der Sunrace gibts dann gibts mächtig Bandbreite im Vergleich zur normalen 11-36 Kasette und die kannst du dann nutzen um mit den Kettenblättern vorne ne gute Abstimmung hinzukriegen damit du eben nicht andauernd hin und herschalten mußt in dem Bereich wo du am meisten fährst.



Nomadbiker schrieb:


> 3.mehr Gewicht


Die 11fach Kassetten und Schaltwerke sind schwerer als die für 10fach.


Nomadbiker schrieb:


> 4.mehr Kettenschräglauf


Die 10er Kasette ist ja genauso breit wie die 11fach. Die Abstände zwischen den Ritzeln sind aber jeweils  9% größer, das heißt sobald du vom größten Ritzel eins runterschaltest oder vom Kleinsten eins hoch, hast du schon weniger Schräglauf als beim 11fach. Und das sind dann bei mir auch die am meisten gefahrenen.
Achso und Umwerfer trimmen kenn ich an meinem Bike auch nicht, höchstens 1mal im Jahr oder nachm Sturz, oder meinst du damit das 1Gang gegenschalten wenn du von klein auf groß schaltest?

Wie biste denn mit deinem neuen Bike zufrieden, passt das von der Geometrie und wie fühlt sich dieses Iso-Speed an??


----------



## Nomadbiker (20. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Mir war übrigens gar nicht bewusst, dass die 11-fach-Umwerfer offiziell meistens nur 10 Zähne Unterschied überwinden können. Gibt es auch andere?


Dem Umwerfer ist es ziemlich egal ob der Rest 11fach oder 10fach ist , der schaltet ja nur sein 2fach oder 3fach. Dem ist es auch egal ob am Schalthebel Shimano oder Sram dran steht, der funktioniert mit Beidem. Dem Umwerfer isses sogar egal was er offiziell schalten darf der macht auch noch min. 2 Zähne mehr. Also eigentlich ein ziemlich entspannter Zeitgenosse und mir völlig unverständlich warum ihn keiner mehr haben will.
Hab mit meinm Sram XO Umwerfer auch schon 22-38 geschaltet, aber ne gute Schaltperformance is was anderes!!
Also mit den älteren Shimano oder Sram 2x10 kannst du alles was sinnvoll ist auch schalten, d.h. 12-14 Zähne Unterschied ist da kein Problem.
Für das Schaltwerk mußt du aber für ne 11-42 Kasette mindestens einen mittellangen Käfig haben sonst wirds nix.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (20. März 2017)

Wenn du auf dem kleinen Blatt bist und dann den Schalthebel einmal drückst bis es klickt und sich der Umwerfer etwas verschiebt, so dass die Kette nicht mehr schleift, aber nicht geschaltet wird, heißt das zumindest in der Anleitung der 105 'Trimmen'. Ich wusste am Anfang nicht was das soll und hab den Schalthebel zurückgeschickt, weil ich dachte die hätten mir einen 3-fach Hebel geschickt.

Beim Schaltwerk hat sich von 9- auf 10-fach und wohl auch von 10- auf 11-fach das Zugverhältnis verändert, sprich man kann die Schaltwerke nur mit den entsprechenden Hebeln paaren. 11-fach Hebel scheinen auch an 10-fach Schaltwerken zu funktionieren, wenn man den Hebelarm durch 2.1mm an Unterlegscheiben verlängert (Quelle). Witzigerweise funktioniert ein 9-fach-MTB-Schaltwerk prima mit einem 10-fach RR-Trigger, als wenn das alles nur Gängelung wäre.

Kann sich beim Umwerfer nicht auch das Hebelverhältnis ändern? Aber stimmt, so lange die Blätter den gleichen (oder fast gleichen) Abstand haben, ist egal zu welcher Schaltung das Hebel-Umwerfer-Paar eigentlich gehört.



Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Wie biste denn mit deinem neuen Bike zufrieden, passt das von der Geometrie und wie fühlt sich dieses Iso-Speed an??



Die Überstandshöhe dürfte 1-2cm tiefer sein, aber ansonsten scheine ich jetzt zum ersten Mal ein MTB in der richtigen Größe zu haben. Am Anfang kann ich mir deshalb sogar überstreckt vor.

Ansonsten muss ich mich gerade wieder von Fully auf Hardtail umgewöhnen. Man muss aktiver fahren und kann nicht einfach eine Federung alles schlucken lassen. An Iso-Speed muss ich noch gewöhnen. Es bügelt kleine Schlaglöcher schön raus, aber bei größeren muss man aus dem Sattel. Ansonsten spannt sich das Sattelrohr quasi und schießt einen etwas nach oben. Gleichzeitig muss man im Sitzen auf einen runden Tritt in der richtigen Frequenz achten, sonst kann sich Iso-Speed sogar etwas aufschwingen.


----------



## Nomadbiker (21. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> 11-fach Hebel scheinen auch an 10-fach Schaltwerken zu funktionieren, wenn man den Hebelarm durch 2.1mm an Unterlegscheiben verlängert


Das wußte ich jetzt net, weiß nur das man an den Schaltwerken Shimano und Sram nicht mixen kann weil die unterschiedliche Zugverhältnisse haben. Im Gegensatz zum Umwerfer, da fahr ich en Shimano SLX mit XX-Trigger, geht absolut problemlos und ohne "Trimmen". Dann ist der wohl nicht optimal eingestellt, würde ich als Ferndiagnose sagen.



NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Die Überstandshöhe dürfte 1-2cm tiefer sein, aber ansonsten scheine ich jetzt zum ersten Mal ein MTB in der richtigen Größe zu haben. Am Anfang kann ich mir deshalb sogar überstreckt vor.


Na das ist doch schonmal ein gutes Zeichen, das kann man ja mit nem kürzeren Vorbau und Spacern noch ausgleichen.


----------



## Hoodi (21. März 2017)

Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Das wußte ich jetzt net, weiß nur das man an den Schaltwerken Shimano und Sram nicht mixen kann weil die unterschiedliche Zugverhältnisse haben.


Stimmt nicht ganz, du kannst ein Sram 11-fach Schaltwerk (X-Actuation) mit einem Shimano 10-fach Shifter auf 10-fach Kassette fahren, geht sehr sehr gut!
Ich fahre z.B. aus Kostengründen ein GX Schaltwerk mit Saint Shifter auf LX 10-fach Kassette mit Leonardi Kassettenerweiterung (11-42t).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomadbiker (21. März 2017)

OK gut zu wissen, dachte bisher sowas geht net. Und was fährst du vorne?


----------



## NimmerPlatt (21. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Beim Schaltwerk hat sich von 9- auf 10-fach und wohl auch von 10- auf 11-fach das Zugverhältnis verändert, sprich man kann die Schaltwerke nur mit den entsprechenden Hebeln paaren. 11-fach Hebel scheinen auch an 10-fach Schaltwerken zu funktionieren, wenn man den Hebelarm durch 2.1mm an Unterlegscheiben verlängert (Quelle). Witzigerweise funktioniert ein 9-fach-MTB-Schaltwerk prima mit einem 10-fach RR-Trigger, als wenn das alles nur Gängelung wäre.



Der Absatz bezog sich auf MTB-Schaltwerke von Shimano. Bei Shimano wird generell fragmentierter. Die 11-fach RR-Kassetten sind auch breiter als die MTB-Kassetten. Wie es bei SRAM aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe nur mitbekommen, dass die 1x11-fach-Schaltwerke tatsächlich nur mit einem Kettenblatt klarkommen. Das ist dann immerhin konsequent.

@Hoodi: Fährst du 1x10 oder 2x10?

@Nomadbiker: Welches SRAM Schaltwerk hast du? 2x11 GX?

Das langarmige Shimano-Schaltwerk schafft 11-42 anscheinend nur wenn man die B-Schraube bis zum Anschlag reindreht oder sogar eine längere besorgt. Dadurch ist die Umschlingung des Schaltwerks nur gering und die Qualität der Schaltvorgänge leidet. Abhilfe schafft ein GoatLink oder besser ein Aftermarket-Käfig. Bei der zweiter Option ist man aber wieder im Preisbereich eines neuen Schaltwerks.

Achja: Ich habe versucht den Umwerfer so einzustellen, dass ich die Trimmstufe nicht brauche. Allerdings ohne Erfolg, der Umwerfer war schon so gut eingestellt wie möglich. Es ist dieser Side-Swing-Umwerfer, vielleicht ist bei denen weniger Luft?


----------



## Nomadbiker (21. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Welches SRAM Schaltwerk hast du? 2x11 GX?


Nee ich fahre das alte XX 10fach Schaltwerk mit long Cage und längerer B-Schraube, ist aber schon ein größerer Akt bis das passt (Dremeln,Feilen usw.) und zum Nachmachen nicht empfehlenswert. Umschlingung ist etwas geringer aber das wird irgendwie auch überbewertet, bis jetzt noch keine Schwierigkeiten deswegen gehabt und Schalten geht wie Sahne und man kann alle Ritzelkombis fahren ohne das die Kette durchhängt oder voll gespannt ist, bei zb Groß-Groß. Hatte vorher XO 10fach und mittlerem Käfig, der passte zwar besser ans Schaltauge dran aber bei Klein-Klein hing die Kette durch und bei Groß-Groß voll gespannt. Soll man ja auch nicht so Schalten aber das passiert manchmal im Eifer des Gefechts.
Wenn dein  Shimano Schaltwerk Langarm hat packt es die große Kassette auch, die B-Schraube ist ja nur ne einfache M4 Schraube mit Imbuskopf , die gibts in jedem Baumarkt. Is ja auch kein Akt, die B-Schraube soweit reindrehen bis das Schaltwerk grad so das größte Kettenblatt schalten kann + nochmal ne halbe bis eine Umdrehung reindrehen, dann Passt


----------



## Hoodi (22. März 2017)

Ich fahre 1x10, vorn wahlweise 30er oder 34er Blatt montiert


----------



## NimmerPlatt (22. März 2017)

Ich denke, ich werde erst mal einen Monat mit der aktuellen Schaltung rumfahren. Dann achte ich drauf, ob ich am Berg einen tieferen Gang will (und sei nur es nur, weil ich eine höhere Trittfrequenz möchte) und wie häufig ich im höchsten Gang ins Leere trete.

Aber auf eure Hinweise hin habe ich mich mal nach alternativen Kassetten und -erweiterungen geguckt. Die Auswahl ist auch bei 11-fach beträchtlich und geht bis 11-50. Auch ist die 11-46-Kassette von Sunrace gleichmäßiger bestückt als die XT.

Ich habe früher immer die ganze (billige) Kassette ausgetauscht, aber da die Ritzel jetzt so riesig geworden sind, ist es bei XD-Naben tatsächlich ein Kostenfaktor, dass die ganze Kassette zusammenhängt.

Zwei Zee und richtige Scheiben sind jetzt am Rad. Auf einmal kann ich bremsen.


----------



## Nomadbiker (23. März 2017)

NimmerPlatt schrieb:


> Auf einmal kann ich bremsen


Wer bremst verliert.

Genau... erstmal ne Zeit lang fahren und dann sieht man schon was Schaltungsmäßig net so passt und wie man das ändern kann.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (8. April 2017)

Update von mir: Das Canyon ist seit gestern zurück, minus der Gummipfropfen, die bei der Montage vergessen wurden. Auf die warte ich gerade noch. (EK-Angebot)

Zu meinen Umwerfer habe ich heute noch folgenden Satz im Handbuch von Shimano gefunden: "For FD-M677/FD-M617/FD-M618 there is no need to switch the mode converter." (Quelle) Sprich der Hebel bleibt auf 3-fach, obwohl das Schaltwerk 2-fach ist. Der mittlere Gang mutiert zur Trimmstufe, ohne die es schleift.
Nachtrag: Nach einer weiteren Ausfahrt, habe ich mich nochmal rangewagt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es so gedacht war, aber ich habe jetzt eine 2x-Schaltung trotz 'mode converter' in 3x-Position. Der oberste Schaltposition wird durch die Begrenzungsschraube des Umwerfers versperrt. Das klappt weitgehend brauchbar, aber die schrägsten Gänge schleifen, vielleicht sogar ganz sinnvoll so.

Übrigens: Die Felgen des Procaliber haben nur eine Innenweite von 19mm und nicht 24mm. Da hatte mir der Trek-Support Unsinn erzählt.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (20. Mai 2017)

Das Canyon ist jetzt verkauft und macht dem neuen Besitzer hoffentlich dauerhafter Freude. Ein Gummipropfen fehlt immer noch und soll im August (!) nachgeliefert werden. Der Mail-Support von Canyon ist für einen Online-Versender erstaunlich langsam und wenig hilfreich. Beim Telefon-Support wurde ich erstmal 25 Minuten mit einem sich ständig wiederholendem 15s-Fahrstuhl-Musik-Loop weichgekocht, hatte dann aber jemanden brauchbarem am Telefon. Als Nachspiel bekomme ich jetzt noch Mahnungen, dass ich die nachgelieferten Teile bezahlen soll, weil irgendwer das falsch ins System gebucht hat.

Das Trek fährt bislang immer noch gut, allerdings ist der Support auch nicht besser (Hurra!). Aber nachdem ich mir breitere Reifen & Felgen und eine andere Kurbel (38-24 statt 36-22, 180mm statt 175mm, kein Boost) montiert habe, bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ich bleibe auch bei 10-fach (mit 11-36), da 11-fach für mich wirklich keine Vorteile bringt und im Unterhalt teurer ist. Die einzige geplante Tuning-Maße sind 5-10kg weniger Fahrer.


----------



## Basti138 (20. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht wars ja richtig verbucht?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (20. Mai 2017)

Dann man toi-toi beim Gewichtstuning.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (22. Mai 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Erstaunlich ist aber schon daß gerade an einer solchen Stelle doch recht oft Brüche auftreten.



Nein, eigentlich müsste man die Stelle verstärken. Der Dämpfer hat ja auch noch eine fast 3fache Übersetzung mit der die Kraft draufprallt.


----------



## Basti138 (22. Mai 2017)

Die Art Brüche gabs um die Jahrtausendwende rum, mich hats selber zwei Mal erwischt bei anderen Herstellern.
Beides ähnliche Bauarten mit Wippe am Sattelrohr. Da hats viele erwischt.
Die haben alle die Stelle 17 Jahre später im Griff - nur Canyon nicht.
Die anderen brechen heute wo anders.


----------



## Lisma (22. Mai 2017)

Das nörvt voll.


----------



## gruenerfrosch (29. August 2017)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Spectral aus 2015 und habe nun auch ein gebrochenen Rahmen.  

Habe das Bike eingeschickt und seit heute ist es auch in Konlenz, bearbeutungszeit, ca. 6 Wochen.  
bis man überhaupt was sagen kann.  Das ist echt ein Witz, der Rahmen ist mal schön über dem Trettlager gerissen.   

Also bei dem Service, stellt man sich die Frage, ob das ein guter Kundenservice ist.  

So Fälle müssen doch bevorzugt bearbeitet werden.


----------



## Enginejunk (29. August 2017)

Warum? Bist du etwas besseres als die anderen?


----------



## gruenerfrosch (29. August 2017)

sicher nicht, für alle diese fälle.

ist mein erster Rahmenbruch, aber egal bei was, 6 Wochen ist schon unverschämt.


----------



## firstmanonbike (29. August 2017)

Und?
Ist Drek oder Speiseeis besser?

Auf meinen defekten Pitch Rahmen hatte ich 6 Monate (!) gewartet, bis dann die falsche Größe gekommen ist.

Warten musst du überall!


----------



## gruenerfrosch (29. August 2017)

Top


----------



## damianfromhell (29. August 2017)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Und?
> Ist Drek oder Speiseeis besser?
> 
> Auf meinen defekten Pitch Rahmen hatte ich 6 Monate (!) gewartet, bis dann die falsche Größe gekommen ist.
> ...


Nur das es bei speci vom Händler abhängig ist und ob der Rahmen lagernd ist. Da dauert es aber keine 6 Wochen bevor sich wer bequemt das Ding mal anzusehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NimmerPlatt (31. August 2017)

6 Wochen Ausfall im Sommer sind sicher ärgerlich. Das Nerve kam damals mit einem undichten Dämpfer. Das stand dann auch erst mal ein paar Wochen nutzlos im Keller. Aber wie @damianfromhell richtig bemerkt: warten musst du überall, dein Geld haben die schon.

Das Procaliber ist bisher noch nicht gebrochen. Merkwürdigerweise kommt davon jetzt aber eine Alu-Version. Das Sattelrohr wird also an der Stelle ständig gebogen, die mir am Canyon gebrochen ist. Trek wird sich hoffentlich etwas dabei denken.


----------



## diodato (1. September 2017)

Habt ihr alle nur 1Rad?


----------



## NimmerPlatt (1. September 2017)

Wenn es durchbricht, hat man sogar 2 1Räder.


----------



## Lisma (2. September 2017)

diodato schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle nur 1Rad?


Hab 7 Stück. Von Cannondale. Alle mit Rahmenbruch bei Canyon. Rücknahme verweigern sie aber weil angeblich die rechte Seite der Gabeln fehlt.


----------



## Basti138 (5. September 2017)

Die rechten Seiten wurden an Vespa verkauft


----------



## GoldenerGott (7. September 2017)

Bei so langen Wartezeiten steigt in mir der Verdacht auf, dass Canyon noch mehr Rahmenbrüche zu bearbeiten hat, als hier im Forum bekannt werden. Die verkaufen allerdings auch jede Menge Fahrräder.

Bei meinen bisherigen Rahmenbrüchen ging es immer innerhalb 4 Wochen. Das waren auch beides teuere Bikes, wo sich dann heraus stellte, dass es konstruktive Mängel gibt. Die brachen immer mehrfach.

Cycle Craft CSP Floater von 2002: 2 x an der Schweißnaht der Kettenstreben
Fusion Raid von 2004: 2 x am Übergang Sitzrohr-Oberrohr, 1 x Umlenkhebel, 1 x Kettenstreben am Yoke, 1 x Steuerrohr (Krass, dass ich das Bike immer noch habe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (7. September 2017)

Naja Fusion is aber auch ein Sonderfall.....


----------



## GoldenerGott (9. September 2017)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Naja Fusion is aber auch ein Sonderfall.....


Ich fand das schon unfreiwillig komisch, als die vor 2 Jahren versuchten die Marke wiederzubeleben.


----------



## Freefall xD (20. Februar 2018)

Canyon nerve

Falls es noch wen interessiert. 

April 2017: Identischer Rahmenbruch zu dem auf der ersten Seite.
- Garantieersatz nach ca. 6 Wochen erhalten. Kosten 0€  (Rahmen war 1 Jahr alt)
Super.

Februar 2018: WIEDER identischer Rahmenbruch!!! (Kein Jahr alt)
Behaupten ich muss 200€ für Arbeitszeit + 50€ für Kleinteile + 17.95€ Versand zahlen. 
Eine Sachmangelhaftung gilt wohl für Canyon nicht. 

Werde jetzt einen Anwalt einschalten, dass sehe ich nicht ein. 

Und was mich am meisten wundert: CANYON HAT DEN ERSTEN PLATZ IM KUNDENSERVICE ERREICHT. 

Auch wenn letztes Jahr eine Lösung gefunden wurde, War der Service mehr als schlecht. Immer andere Ansprechpartner, versprochene Lieferzeiten die nicht eingehalten wurden, langsame Bearbeitung, null flexibel zwecks Abholung. 

Alles im Allen kauft mein Vater nun nie wieder dort.


----------



## Freefall xD (20. Februar 2018)

Datei 1+2 aus 2017 

Datei 3 aus 2018


----------



## bartos0815 (20. Februar 2018)

Freefall xD schrieb:


> Datei 1+2 aus 2017
> 
> Datei 3 aus 2018


riss auf bild 2 ist eindeutig dokumentiert! ;-)
offenbar ist canyon nicht in der lage garantiefälle ordentlich abzuwickeln und versucht kosten widerrechtlich auf den kunden abzuwälzen... die nummer 1 im service, beste marke 2017.......


----------



## fone (20. Februar 2018)

Wie haste denn das geschafft?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (20. Februar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Wie haste denn das geschafft?


Nohander-Drop vom Bürgersteig, glasklar.
Dafür ist der Rahmen natürlich nicht ausgelegt!


----------



## fone (20. Februar 2018)

Ist ja nicht so, dass die reihenweise brechen würden...

Interessant finde ich, dass durch die Konstruktion am "Sitzdom", bei diesem Schadensfall das Rohr gespalten wird.


----------



## Basti138 (20. Februar 2018)

Freefall xD schrieb:


> Canyon nerve
> 
> Falls es noch wen interessiert.
> 
> ...



Kommt nichts bei raus - Ihr müsst nachweisen, dass der Fehler nicht schon beim Kauf vorhanden war. Dürfte schwierig werden...
Die berechnete Arbeitszeit für den Umbau ist völlig normal, das machen alle so.
Dein Vater kauft jetzt Radon oder? 




> bei diesem Schadensfall das Rohr gespalten wird.


Hab ich noch nie gesehen 
Sattelstütze zu weit draussen?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (20. Februar 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Kommt nichts bei raus - Ihr müsst nachweisen, dass der Fehler nicht schon beim Kauf vorhanden war. Dürfte schwierig werden...
> Die berechnete Arbeitszeit für den Umbau ist völlig normal, das machen alle so.
> Dein Vater kauft jetzt Radon oder?
> 
> ...


Was die Gewährleistung betrifft magst Du grundsätzlich Recht haben. Da tritt die Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten ein. Allerdings muß der Kunde dann nachweisen daß der Mangel schon beim Kauf vorhanden war (Und nicht umgekehrt.. ^^), und das würde hier wohl nur aufwändig über ein Gutachten laufen. Nur mit ner Rechtsschutz im Hintergrund würde ich mich da ranwagen.

Aber hier sollten ja noch Garantieansprüche bestehen. 6 Jahre gibt Canyon Garantie, meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (20. Februar 2018)

Ja, du hast recht - hatte das "nicht" zuviel im Satz.
der Kunde muss nach 6 Monaten nachweisen, dass der Fehler beim Kauf schon war - sorum stimmts.

Innerhalt 6 Monaten "Garantie", da muss der Hersteller beweisen, dass der Mangel beim Kauf noch nicht war.

Die Garantie oder Gerährleistung bezeht sich ja aufs Kaufdatum - der bereits ersetzte Rahmen hat nicht automatisch wieder volle Garantie.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (20. Februar 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ja, du hast recht - hatte das "nicht" zuviel im Satz.
> der Kunde muss nach 6 Monaten nachweisen, dass der Fehler beim Kauf schon war - sorum stimmts.
> 
> Innerhalt 6 Monaten "Garantie", da muss der Hersteller beweisen, dass der Mangel beim Kauf noch nicht war.
> ...


Wenn der ersetzte Rahmen innerhalb des ab Kaufdatum laufende Garantiezeitraums erneut den Geist aufgibt, dann besteht natürlich auch hierauf ein Garantieanspruch. 

Beispiel:
Erwerb 2008 bei sechsjähriges Garantie auf Rahmenbruch
1. Rahmenbruch 2011 => Garantie
2. Rahmenbruch 2013 => Garantie
3. Rahmenbruch 2015 => keine Garantie mehr!

Du verwechselst übrigens gerne Garantie und Gewährleistung. 
Gewährleistung ist eine GESETZLICHE Pflicht des Verkäufers für mangelhafte Produkte zu haften.
Garantie ist eine FREIWILLIGE Zusicherung zumeist des Herstellers gegenüber dem Erstkäufer für bestimmte Mängel einzustehen.


----------



## memphis35 (20. Februar 2018)

Freefall xD schrieb:


> Februar 2018: WIEDER identischer Rahmenbruch!!! (Kein Jahr alt)
> Behaupten ich muss 200€ für Arbeitszeit + 50€ für Kleinteile + 17.95€ Versand zahlen.
> Eine Sachmangelhaftung gilt wohl für Canyon nicht.



Canyon kennt ja die Garantie an , nur übernehmen sie nicht die Montagekosten . Was m.M. rechtens ist , @Freefall xD aber vor Wut platzen läßt . Sein Anwalt wird ihn schon besänftigen .


----------



## Basti138 (20. Februar 2018)

> Du verwechselst übrigens gerne Garantie und Gewährleistung.


Ja!
Hab aber gelernt, dass Gewehrleistung in Joule angegeben wird


----------



## Hammer-Ali (20. Februar 2018)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Canyon kennt ja die Garantie an , nur übernehmen sie nicht die Montagekosten . Was m.M. rechtens ist , @Freefall xD aber vor Wut platzen läßt . Sein Anwalt wird ihn schon besänftigen .


Natürlich ist das rechtens, wenn es so vereinbart ist:
https://www.canyon.com/service/faq/
Ausnahmen hiervon gibt es nur, wen  durch die Montage- und/oder Transportkosten die Garantie ausgehöhlt wurde.

Beispielsweise wenn die Lieferkosten auf die Seychellen anfallen würden, oder das Bike nur von Jungfrauen bei Vollmond montiert wird.


----------



## Basti138 (21. Februar 2018)

Eben, es wurde doch akzeptiert, was willste denn mehr?
Gibt viele Treads, wo die Besitzer folgende Antwort bekommen "Bike wurde ausserhalb der Bestimmung betrieben, kein Garantie/Gewährleistungsfall"
Dann hast du einfach nur Pech gehabt. Nicht immer sind Hersteller so unkompliziert.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (21. Februar 2018)

Die unterschiedliche Behandlung seitens Canyon hier beim ersten und zweiten Garantiefall muß man allerdings erstmal begreiflich machen. 

Beim ersten Rahmenbruch war der Rahmen nach Angabe von @Freefall xD noch kein Jahr alt. Das klingt, als sei er zu diesem Zeitpunkt allerdings bereits über 6 Monate alt gewesen. Hier hätte Canyon also auch behaupten daß der Rahmen bei Auslieferung noch in Ordnung war (Stichwort Ende der Beweislastumkehr) und den Bruch "lediglich" als Garantiefall abwickeln können, aber da sie da keine Montagekosten erhoben haben, scheinen sie da "freiwillig"von einem Gewährleistungsfall ausgegangen zu sein.

Den zweiten Rahmenbruch haben sie hingegen eindeutig als Garantiefall abgewickelt, da sie die Montagekosten berechnen.


----------



## fone (21. Februar 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie gesehen
> Sattelstütze zu weit draussen?


Ne, glaub ich nicht. Aber wenn das Sitzrohr bricht, der Sitzdom nach unten gedrückt wird und das Oberrohr gebogen, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass das solche Spannungen in dem Rohrstück auftreten.


----------



## memphis35 (21. Februar 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Beim ersten Rahmenbruch war der Rahmen nach Angabe von
> 
> @Freefall xD noch kein Jahr alt. Das klingt, als sei er zu diesem Zeitpunkt allerdings bereits über 6 Monate alt gewesen. Hier hätte Canyon also auch behaupten daß der Rahmen bei Auslieferung noch in Ordnung war (Stichwort Ende der Beweislastumkehr) und den Bruch "lediglich" als Garantiefall abwickeln können, aber da sie da keine Montagekosten erhoben haben, scheinen sie da "freiwillig"von einem Gewährleistungsfall ausgegangen zu sein.
> 
> Den zweiten Rahmenbruch haben sie hingegen eindeutig als Garantiefall abgewickelt, da sie die Montagekosten berechnen



2017 zwei mal Garantiefall ( od auch Gewährleistung ) ohne Kosten . So genau weiß man das bei den Angaben ja nicht  .
Also zurecht : CANYON HAT DEN ERSTEN PLATZ IM KUNDENSERVICE ERREICHT.

Erst beim dritten Rahmenbruch 2018 werden Montagekosten verlangt .

Wie jemand es schaft in etwas über einem Jahr drei Rahmen zu schrotten verstehe ich aber auch nicht . Da könnte
@Freefall xD  sicherlich noch aufklärung leisten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall xD (21. Februar 2018)

Mit dem großen Interesse habe ich nicht gerechnet! 

Rahmen Nr1 wurde ersetzt, Da die Sachmangelhaftung bzw Garantiezeit noch nicht überschritten war. (Beträgt 2 Jahre) 

Der zweite Rahmen ist nun zwar nicht älter als 2 Jahre, jedoch wurde das Fahrrad vor knapp ÜBER 2 Jahren gekauft. 
Deshalb keine Sachmangelhaftung. 
Der Garantiezeitraum wurde für den neuen Rahmen nicht erneuert. ( Ist normal ) 

Canyon hat allerdings eine FREIWILLIGE Garantieverlängerung von 5/7 Jahren auf z.B. Rahmen. DESHALB bekommen wir auf Kulanz einen neuen Rahmen, müssen aber andere Kosten wie für Arbeit, Versand und Kleinzeugs selbst tragen. 
Das die Schuld nicht bei uns liegt, ist auch Canyon klar. Deshalb gibt's ja auch den zweiten Rahmen auf Kulanz. 

Ich denke die Frage wie man das hinbekommt, ZWEI Rahmen innerhalb von ZWEI Jahren zu schrotten ist damit klar. 
Es liegt am Rahmen. 
Der Weg über die Straße zur Arbeit und zurück und die Sattelstütze sind daran nicht schuld. 

LG


----------



## fone (21. Februar 2018)

Ah, klassisch auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gebrochen? Blöd.


----------



## q_FTS_p (22. Februar 2018)

Nur den Rahmen einschicken und den austauschen lassen, geht nicht?
Muss man halt selber bissl schrauben


----------



## Freefall xD (22. Februar 2018)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Nur den Rahmen einschicken und den austauschen lassen, geht nicht?
> Muss man halt selber bissl schrauben



Arbeitszeit = 200€ 
Auch wenn wir nur den blanko Rahmen tauschen lassen und alles selbst ran schrauben... 
Weiß nicht wieso es dann Arbeitszeit genannt wird, ist aber so..


----------



## Hammer-Ali (22. Februar 2018)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Nur den Rahmen einschicken und den austauschen lassen, geht nicht?
> Muss man halt selber bissl schrauben


Gaaaanz gefährliches Thema, Freundchen.. ^^

Canyon läßt grundsätzlich nicht außer Haus schrauben. Und da gibbet nur wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (27. Februar 2018)

@Freefall xD: Was wäre das Beste, dass beim Gang zum Anwalt rauskommen kann? Das Canyon den Umbau kostenlos übernimmt. Und du wieder auf einem Rad sitzt das dir schon zweimal durchgebrochen ist. Beim dritten Mal hast du vielleicht nicht die Gelegenheit dich aufzuregen. Hak die Sache ab. Setz Canyon auf deine schwarze Liste. Und dann hol dir einen vernünftigen Rahmen und freu dich, dass du günstig an hochwertige Teile gekommen bist. Das ist den ganzen Ärger nicht wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (27. Februar 2018)

…


----------



## --- (27. Februar 2018)

Freefall xD schrieb:


> Der Weg über die Straße zur Arbeit und zurück und die Sattelstütze sind daran nicht schuld.


Evtl. das Gewicht des Fahrers? Weil die Belastung ist ein Witz im Vergleich dazu was der Rahmen eigentlich abkönnen sollte. Da müssten die Rahmen die artgerecht bewegt werden ja sofort und nur noch brechen.



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Canyon läßt grundsätzlich nicht außer Haus schrauben.


Die sollen ja auch nicht schrauben lassen sondern nur den Rahmen tauschen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (27. Februar 2018)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du diese Weisheit?


Diverse hier dargelegte Garantie- und Crash-Replacement-Abwicklungen von Canyon sprechen ne eindeutige Sprache.


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Februar 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Diverse hier dargelegte Garantie- und Crash-Replacement-Abwicklungen von Canyon sprechen ne eindeutige Sprache.


Allerdings


----------

